# si può essere più falsi?



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

*si può essere più falsi?*

Ieri sono rimasto senza parole, sbigottito ed interdetto. Ero a Bologna con un mio collega di lavoro. E' entrato in un negozio di abbigliamento a fare spese (è un po' giù e quindi spende per tirarsi su !!).
Ne ho approfittato per chiamare la mia ex collega,  è da un paio di mesi che parliamo di amore, di sentimenti veri, di essere innamorati. Ci sentiamo dieci volte al giorno praticamente, ci vediamo meno, ma con più intensità.
Abbiamo cominciato a parlare di soldi e le ho fatto una battuta dicendole che il mio collega era entrato in un negozio a spendere mille euro ( lo stipendio che prende lei in pratica) in un paio di jeans e un maglione. Lei mi ha risposto di presentarglielo ridendo. Ci sono rimasto un po' così, e le ho risposto che se le interessassero i soldi alla fine si accontenterebbe e che accontentarsi in una relazione è abbastanza pietoso. Era ovvio che stava scherzando e io l'ho detto solo per sottointendere che si stava accontentando di suo marito e che vorrei darle di più. Mi ha risposto che lei crede nell'amore vero e che non è mai stata furba nel cercare l'uomo con il portafoglio.
Quando mi ha detto questa cosa penso di aver fatto 20 secondi di silenzio. 
Sono rimasto davvero senza parole. Forse avrei dovuto farle la domanda che mi sono fatto per tutta la giornata di ieri. 
Mi sono chiesto per lei cosa significa amore vero. Però ho un po' paura a fargliela. Ha detto di amarmi. E non so più a che cosa credere arrivato ad un certo punto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ieri sono rimasto senza parole, sbigottito ed interdetto. Ero a Bologna con un mio collega di lavoro. E' entrato in un negozio di abbigliamento a fare spese (è un po' giù e quindi spende per tirarsi su !!).
> Ne ho approfittato per chiamare la mia ex collega,  è da un paio di mesi che parliamo di amore, di sentimenti veri, di essere innamorati. Ci sentiamo dieci volte al giorno praticamente, ci vediamo meno, ma con più intensità.
> Abbiamo cominciato a parlare di soldi e le ho fatto una battuta dicendole che il mio collega era entrato in un negozio a spendere mille euro ( lo stipendio che prende lei in pratica) in un paio di jeans e un maglione. Lei mi ha risposto di presentarglielo ridendo. Ci sono rimasto un po' così, e le ho risposto che se le interessassero i soldi alla fine si accontenterebbe e che accontentarsi in una relazione è abbastanza pietoso. Era ovvio che stava scherzando e io l'ho detto solo per sottointendere che si stava accontentando di suo marito e che vorrei darle di più. Mi ha risposto che lei crede nell'amore vero e che non è mai stata furba nel cercare l'uomo con il portafoglio.
> Quando mi ha detto questa cosa penso di aver fatto 20 secondi di silenzio.
> ...


forse ha pensato che le stessi dando dell'opportunista e si è risentita...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

sinceramente non capisco dov'è il problema e cosa esattamente ti ha lasciatro interdetto..


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Ma non e' sposata sta tipa? O forse mi confondo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' sposata sta tipa? O forse mi confondo...


si..è sposata. ma che c'entra?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Forse gli ha dato l'impressione di essere opportunista e attaccata al soldo


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

nmon è riamsto venti secondi senza parlare alla battuta del "presentamelo" ma dopo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nmon è riamsto venti secondi senza parlare alla battuta del "presentamelo" ma dopo....


è rimasto muto perché "è rimast un po' così", ha detto. quindi, mi chiedo, qualche pensierino strano l'ha fatto?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è rimasto muto perché "è rimast un po' così", ha detto. quindi, mi chiedo, qualche pensierino strano l'ha fatto?


no, rileggitelo bene....è rimasto così prima ma l'interdizione dei 20 secondi è successiva....


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

ho riletto : forse lsd è rimasto male perchè lei , affermando di aver scelto senza dar peso al portafogli , quindi per vero amore , ha detto il soldoni che ha sposato il maritozzo per amore ....il che fa crollare il vantato sentimento nei confronti di lsd .



Si è capito qualcosa di ciò che ho scritto ? mi sono incartata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, rileggitelo bene....è rimasto così prima ma l'interdizione dei 20 secondi è successiva....



vero, i 20 sec di silenzio son stati successivi.
ma "così" è rimasto all richiesta di presentarglielo


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero, i 20 sec di silenzio son stati successivi.
> ma "così" è rimasto all richiesta di presentarglielo


facciamo anche l'analisi grammaticale e logica la testo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> facciamo anche l'analisi grammaticale e logica la testo?


ma che fava c'entra?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che fava c'entra?




























bisogno di riposo?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ho riletto : forse lsd è rimasto male perchè lei , affermando di aver scelto senza dar peso al portafogli , quindi per vero amore , ha detto il soldoni che ha sposato il maritozzo per amore ....il che fa crollare il vantato sentimento nei confronti di lsd .
> 
> 
> 
> Si è capito qualcosa di ciò che ho scritto ? mi sono incartata



SI infatti anche io ho capito cosi'... ma ho pensato di far confusione...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo e Italia1*

La tizia gli ha praticamente detto che ha sposato suo marito per amore vero.

Ecco perche' il silenzio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bisogno di riposo?


senti vai a cagare


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti vai a cagare


senti, vai a riprenderti la razionalità che hai smarrito al supermercato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La tizia gli ha praticamente detto che ha sposato suo marito per amore vero.
> 
> Ecco perche' il silenzio


io mi sono incartata su un'altra questione, e cioè che lei secondo me potrebbe essersi risentita perché giudicata opportunista.
poi ho fatto casion sui maledetti 20 secondi e italia1 rompe le balle


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> senti, vai a riprenderti la razionalità che hai smarrito al supermercato


oggi non ci sono andata al supermercato, mi han fatto presente che oggi è festa e sono chiusi


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*

Qualche volta mi sembri davvero una bell'anima  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ieri sono rimasto senza parole, sbigottito ed interdetto. Ero a Bologna con un mio collega di lavoro. E' entrato in un negozio di abbigliamento a fare spese (è un po' giù e quindi spende per tirarsi su !!).
> Ne ho approfittato per chiamare la mia ex collega, è da un paio di mesi che parliamo di amore, di sentimenti veri, di essere innamorati. Ci sentiamo dieci volte al giorno praticamente, ci vediamo meno, ma con più intensità.
> Abbiamo cominciato a parlare di soldi e le ho fatto una battuta dicendole che il mio collega era entrato in un negozio a spendere mille euro ( lo stipendio che prende lei in pratica) in un paio di jeans e un maglione. Lei mi ha risposto di presentarglielo ridendo. Voleva essere una battuta ma non ha messo in conto che poteva essere anche un trabocchetto.Ci sono rimasto un po' così, e le ho risposto che se le interessassero i soldi alla fine si accontenterebbe e che accontentarsi in una relazione è abbastanza pietoso.I nervi scioperti non accettano scherzi ed il suo lo era, Era ovvio che stava scherzando e io l'ho detto solo per sottointendere che si stava accontentando di suo marito e che vorrei darle di più.Non é detto che q lei QUEL di più convenga... Mi ha risposto che lei crede nell'amore vero e che non è mai stata furba nel cercare l'uomo con il portafoglio.Perfetto caso di chi se la racconta... per amore vero troverebbe una soluzione, diciamo che si amano le cose e le persone che ci stanno bene ed i soldi sono un ottimo elemento estraniante e distraente.
> Quando mi ha detto questa cosa penso di aver fatto 20 secondi di silenzio.
> ...


Molto meglio che tu non le abbia fatto questa domanda, le hai permesso la frase finale ad effetto... lei ti ama!!
Cosa vuoi credere, semplicemente ti ama per quello che le é possibile amarti e (senza malizia ma con verità) le conviene amarti.
Se tu hai paura a farle quella domanda é perché sai che risponderebbe come ad un convenevolo... ci sono verità che non si confessano neppure a sé stessi.
Tu con quella frase le hai detto la stessa cosa di quel bimbo che disse, alla faccia di tutti, "il re é nudo!!!"
Bruja


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

ci sono rimasto male perchè ha pronunciato due parole che non hanno senso. Mi ha detto che lei ha un marito che ha scelto per amore vero. Se ami una persona veramente e non ti manca nulla non le metti anni di corna, ripetutamente e con più persone. E' illogica, falsa e accomodante come affermazione. Questo mi ha lasciato interdetto. Pensare a lei che profuma il mondo di amore vero. Solo che non è profumo.


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Quindi ti ha aperto gli occhi anche sulla vs relazione ?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qualche volta mi sembri davvero una bell'anima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parliamo spesso di noi, di quello che succede, praticamente di ogni cosa. Ho avuto paura a farle quella domanda perchè le avrei anche chiesto che peso da alle parole. E' molto difficile credere ad una donna che mente e lo fa molto bene. A volte mi chiedo se avessi io una relazione con lei e dicesse a me che ha trascorso la mattinata per negozi cosa dovei pensare. 

forse non riesco a spiegarmi bene.


----------



## Old Sintesi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che lei ha un marito che ha scelto per amore vero. Se ami una persona veramente e non ti manca nulla non le metti anni di corna, ripetutamente e con più persone. E' illogica, falsa e accomodante come affermazione. Questo mi ha lasciato interdetto. Pensare a lei che profuma il mondo di amore vero. Solo che non è profumo.


:baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   opo che leggo questo storie di vita vissuta, mi viene da pensare che rimanere single non è poi così disdicevole, anzi...


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Quindi ti ha aperto gli occhi anche sulla vs relazione ?


Gli occhi non li ho mai tenuti chiusi. E' semplicemente il mondo strano in cui albergano le sue idee a spaventarmi a volte. Io so benissimo che la nostra è una storia senza futuro. Adesso è così, ma domani sicuramente non sarà così. 

Dovrei dire tante altre cose, ma non me la sento adesso.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ieri sono rimasto senza parole, sbigottito ed interdetto. Ero a Bologna con un mio collega di lavoro. E' entrato in un negozio di abbigliamento a fare spese (è un po' giù e quindi spende per tirarsi su !!).
> Ne ho approfittato per chiamare la mia ex collega,  è da un paio di mesi che parliamo di amore, di sentimenti veri, di essere innamorati. Ci sentiamo dieci volte al giorno praticamente, ci vediamo meno, ma con più intensità.
> Abbiamo cominciato a parlare di soldi e le ho fatto una battuta dicendole che il mio collega era entrato in un negozio a spendere mille euro ( lo stipendio che prende lei in pratica) in un paio di jeans e un maglione. Lei mi ha risposto di presentarglielo ridendo. Ci sono rimasto un po' così, e le ho risposto che *se le interessassero i soldi alla fine si accontenterebbe e che accontentarsi in una relazione è abbastanza pietoso*. Era ovvio che stava scherzando e io *l'ho detto solo per sottointendere che si stava accontentando di suo marito *e che vorrei darle di più. Mi ha risposto che lei crede nell'amore vero e che non è mai stata furba nel cercare l'uomo con il portafoglio.
> Quando mi ha detto questa cosa penso di aver fatto 20 secondi di silenzio.
> ...


Secondo me, per i gusti di lei che si sente la parte forte fra voi due,sei stato pesante con le battute. Si è skazzata...
Tu hai fatto un riferimento mirato al rapporto che al col marito, e lei si è messa sulla difensiva...Non è una questione di falsità nè di sentimento nutrito per il marito, ma se fai una battuta del genere denigrandole il rapporto col marito, in automatico a lei scattano i sensi di colpa, tu passi per il pesante e il velenoso e il compagno per il buon uomo che..._poverino quanto ne subisce!!!

_P.S._ N_on so se hai capito il senso in cui lo intendo, ma ogni volta che critichi la sua relazione o il marito è lei che si sente una merda...ed per questo che reagisce male, preferirebbe non pensare neanche a determinate cose!!!


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Gli occhi non li ho mai tenuti chiusi. E' semplicemente il mondo strano in cui albergano le sue idee a spaventarmi a volte. Io so benissimo che la nostra è una storia senza futuro. Adesso è così, ma domani sicuramente non sarà così.
> 
> Dovrei dire tante altre cose, ma non me la sento adesso.


A volte pensiamo di riuscire ad esser razionali in certe situazioni ...ma alla fine siamo invischiati fino al collo .
Forse ti avrei dovuto chiedere se l'hai vista con occhi diversi e se ti piace davvero una donna così .


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Secondo me, per i gusti di lei che si sente la parte forte fra voi due,sei stato pesante con le battute. Si è skazzata...
> Tu hai fatto un riferimento mirato al rapporto che al col marito, e lei si è messa sulla difensiva...Non è una questione di falsità nè di sentimento nutrito per il marito, ma se fai una battuta del genere denigrandole il rapporto col marito, in automatico a lei scattano i sensi di colpa, tu passi per il pesante e il velenoso e il compagno per il buon uomo che..._poverino quanto ne subisce!!!_


..................................

non sono l'amico io. Quello che è, quello che fa è tutta farina del suo sacco. Ho fatto un riferimento mirato, è vero. Ma è anche quello che succede in realtà.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> A volte pensiamo di riuscire ad esser razionali in certe situazioni ...ma alla fine siamo invischiati fino al collo .
> Forse ti avrei dovuto chiedere se l'hai vista con occhi diversi e se ti piace davvero una donna così .


E' una donna molto egoista, come me del resto, siamo due gocce d'acqua praticamente su tutto. E io sono falso e ******* come lei con la mia ragazza. Anzi, forse pure di più. Però con lei sono sincero, quando sono con lei non mento e sono trasparente. A volte mi aspetto che lei faccia la stessa cosa con me e quando, invece, fa determinate uscite con me che conosco la sua vita mi lascia interdetto. non vedo che motivo ci sia di mentire anche a me.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ..................................
> 
> non sono l'amico io. Quello che è, quello che fa è tutta farina del suo sacco. Ho fatto un riferimento mirato, è vero. Ma è anche quello che succede in realtà.



hai letto le ultime cose che ho aggiunto alla mia risposta di prima???


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

confu, le ho chiesto perchè lo fa. Le ho chiesto per quale motivo ha tradito il marito più volte. Con altri ha trovato giustificazione dicendomi che non stavano bene insieme e si voleva separare. Ma adesso a casa sua è tutto idillico. Io sono diverso, sono coccolone, tenerone, la faccio sentire importante, la metto sopra un piedistallo e faccio da innamorato quello che le piace sentirsi dire e fare. Lo fa perchè, evidentemente, non è tutto così bello e angelico il loro rapporto. E continuerà a farlo perchè quando ti mancano le attenzioni che vorresti le prendi da altre parti. Ma almeno non parlarmi di amore vero.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> confu, *le ho chiesto perchè lo fa.* Le ho chiesto per quale motivo ha tradito il marito più volte. Con altri ha trovato giustificazione dicendomi che non stavano bene insieme e si voleva separare. Ma adesso a casa sua è tutto idillico. *Io sono diverso, sono coccolone, tenerone, la faccio sentire importante, la metto sopra un piedistallo e faccio da innamorato quello che le piace sentirsi dire e fare.* Lo fa perchè, evidentemente, non è tutto così bello e angelico il loro rapporto. E continuerà a farlo perchè quando ti mancano le attenzioni che vorresti le prendi da altre parti. Ma almeno non parlarmi di amore vero.


Ti sei risposto da solo alla domanda iniziale!!!!

nn conoscendo la tipa è difficile capire se dice di amarti, usando la cosa come giustificazione per la reiterata infedeltà al marito....o se è talmente coinvolta cmq da crederlo sul serio!!!!

Io penso che la verità stia come sempre nel mezzo....per cui anche se lei sta con te perchè è una gran egoista, questo non esclude che tu la coinvolga parecchio!!!!!


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo alla domanda iniziale!!!!
> 
> nn conoscendo la tipa è difficile capire se dice di amarti, usando la cosa come giustificazione per la reiterata infedeltà al marito....o se è talmente coinvolta cmq da crederlo sul serio!!!!
> 
> Io penso che la verità stia come sempre nel mezzo....per cui anche se lei sta con te perchè è una gran egoista, questo non esclude che tu la coinvolga parecchio!!!!!


sono convinto di questo. So di coinvolgera, so di darle quello che vuole, so di fare esattamente quello che lei si aspetta che io faccia. a me piacerebbe che si addormentasse nel mio letto però la sera.


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono convinto di questo. So di coinvolgera, so di darle quello che vuole, *so di fare esattamente quello che lei si aspetta *che io faccia. a me piacerebbe che si addormentasse nel mio letto però la sera.



Tattica o farlo appaga anche te?

Posso farti un'altra domanda(non ho seguito del tutto la tua storia)...
Tu perchè a prescindere, continui ad "addormentari" con la tua fidanzata?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono convinto di questo. So di coinvolgera, so di darle quello che vuole, so di fare esattamente quello che lei si aspetta che io faccia. a me piacerebbe che si addormentasse nel mio letto però la sera.


hai un sacco di energia, tocca dirlo...


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' una donna molto egoista, come me del resto, siamo due gocce d'acqua praticamente su tutto. E io sono falso e ******* come lei con la mia ragazza. Anzi, forse pure di più. Però con lei sono sincero, quando sono con lei non mento e sono trasparente. A volte mi aspetto che lei faccia la stessa cosa con me e quando, invece, fa determinate uscite con me che conosco la sua vita mi lascia interdetto. non vedo che motivo ci sia di mentire anche a me.


Tu con la tua ragazza sei falso ed egoista , ma ti sei mai chiesto perchè ? 
In quanto all'altra , io credo che menta a sè stessa ( il sè si accenta o no ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   e di conseguenza anche a te  .


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io penso che la verità stia come sempre nel mezzo....per cui anche se lei sta con te perchè è una gran egoista, questo non esclude che tu la coinvolga parecchio!!!!!


 Ti quoto Confu .
Non possiamo sapere perchè lei sta con te Lsd , probabilmente non è chiaro nemmeno a lei ( ancora ) cosa la spinga a tradire il marito .


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Tattica o farlo appaga anche te?
> 
> Posso farti un'altra domanda(non ho seguito del tutto la tua storia)...
> Tu perchè a prescindere, continui ad "addormentari" con la tua fidanzata?


Alla mia ragazza sono legato, abbiamo tantissimo. Ci vogliamo bene e sono un grandissimo pezzo di merda. Lei è davvero quello che ogni uomo vorrebbe al suo fianco e non riesco ancora a capacitarmi perchè io non sia contento. 

A me appaga tantissimo renderla felice. Vedere i suoi occhi felici e pieni di amore per me quando siamo insieme vale tutto quello che faccio. Vorrei tanto di più, e lei sa benissimo che potrei combiarle la vita. Ha troppa paura di perdere quello che ha. non ha ancora capito che quello che otterrebbe sarebbe molto di più, ecco perchè aspetto.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai un sacco di energia, tocca dirlo...



a vent'anni non si è mai stanchi.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> a vent'anni non si è mai stanchi.


Vero... pero' per me non si dovrebbe manco essere cosi' incasinati


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... pero' per me non si dovrebbe manco essere cosi' incasinati



non sai quanto vorrei semplicemente che lei stesse con me. Ma mica è colpa mia se mi sono innamorato di una donna sposata.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei semplicemente che lei stesse con me. Ma mica è colpa mia se mi sono innamorato di una donna sposata.



Hai iniziato la cosa senza il senno di poi... solo che il *poi* in genere arriva... li inizia il casino...

E' una scelta come un'altra... io personalmente non credo nelle relazioni con troppa differenza d'eta'... un in bocca al lupo sincero


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai iniziato la cosa senza il senno di poi... solo che il *poi* in genere arriva... li inizia il casino...
> 
> E' una scelta come un'altra... io personalmente non credo nelle relazioni con troppa differenza d'eta'... un in bocca al lupo sincero


il punto è che io volevo innamorarmi di lei, all'inizio parlandone ci dicevamo che stando così vicini e cercandoci così tanto saremmo finiti in questa situazione. Ma quando guardo i suoi occhi vedo tante di quelle cose che mi fanno palpitare come non riesce null'altro a farmi fare.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *il punto è che io volevo innamorarmi di lei,* all'inizio parlandone ci dicevamo che stando così vicini e cercandoci così tanto saremmo finiti in questa situazione. Ma quando guardo i suoi occhi vedo tante di quelle cose che mi fanno palpitare come non riesce null'altro a farmi fare.



Questa non l'ho capita... tu ti sei voluto innamore di una donna con la quale sai di non potere mai avere una relazione?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ieri sono rimasto senza parole, sbigottito ed interdetto. Ero a Bologna con un mio collega di lavoro.* E' entrato in un negozio di abbigliamento a fare spese (è un po' giù e quindi spende per tirarsi su !!).* .


ahime' anch'io ho un po' - recentemente - questa tendenza! Pero' ho il trip dei cosmetici...!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Io ho sempre quella tendenza (shopping di compensazione)... se mercoledi' qualcuno si trova ad Amsterdam mi faccia sapere prevedo vendita del campionario


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> I
> Mi sono chiesto per lei cosa significa amore vero. Però ho un po' paura a fargliela. Ha detto di amarmi. E non so più a che cosa credere arrivato ad un certo punto.


non c'era quel film - Love Story - che diceva "Amore è non dover mai dire "Mi spiace"?!

Non c'entra una mazza, ok.

E' che un po' c'entra, nel senso che il non detto è NON detto. Se capisci l'antifona....!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

LDS...ma perché hai l'avatar di Patrick Dempsey?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sempre quella tendenza (shopping di compensazione)... se mercoledi' qualcuno si trova ad Amsterdam mi faccia sapere prevedo vendita del campionario


tu uccidi una carta di credito morta, Maramalda!!!


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita... tu ti sei voluto innamore di una donna con la quale sai di non potere mai avere una relazione?


si perchè spero di poterla avere. Con me è felice, appagata, contenta e serena. Potrebbe avere molto di più di quello che ha, cambiare vita e viverne una con molte meno difficoltà. Aspetto che se ne accorga e lo capisca.L'aspetto anche per anni.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei semplicemente che lei stesse con me. Ma mica è colpa mia se mi sono innamorato di una donna sposata.


Non è colpa tua per i primi cinque minuti (ok facciamo due mesi).

Oltre, scatta il concorso di colpa!


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> LDS...ma perché hai l'avatar di Patrick Dempsey?


perchè a lei piace tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si perchè spero di poterla avere. Con me è felice, appagata, contenta e serena. Potrebbe avere molto di più di quello che ha, cambiare vita e viverne una con molte meno difficoltà. Aspetto che se ne accorga e lo capisca.L'aspetto anche per anni.


non ricordo, lei ha figli?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è colpa tua per i primi cinque minuti (ok facciamo due mesi).
> 
> Oltre, scatta il concorso di colpa!


lo capirà cosa può avere.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ricordo, lei ha figli?


no per fortuna.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

*contraddizioni degli amanti*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' una donna molto egoista, come me del resto, siamo due gocce d'acqua praticamente su tutto. E io sono falso e ******* come lei con la mia ragazza. Anzi, forse pure di più. Però con lei sono sincero, quando sono con lei non mento e sono trasparente. A volte mi aspetto che lei faccia la stessa cosa con me e quando, invece, fa determinate uscite con me che conosco la sua vita mi lascia interdetto. non vedo che motivo ci sia di mentire anche a me.


il fatto è che queste relazioni nascono già morte e con la data di scadenza impressa sopra, spesso incoffesabilmente ci si disprezza da sè e reciprocamente e, sottilmente, non ci si fida perchè in fondo in fondo, "si sa con chi si ha a che fare".. poi però le emozioni distraggono da questi presupposti e ci si lascia coinvolgere nell'illusione di un rapporto esclusivo e si finisce per credere che se uno/a ha mostrato per un momento il suo vero volto con me, allora si comporterà in modo "specchiato", così come nella vita "ufficiale" non riesce a fare..

sono stata spiegata?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> perchè a lei piace tanto.


A me piace piu' Dottor Bollore!!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> il fatto è che q*ueste relazioni nascono già morte e con la data di scadenza impressa sopra, *spesso incoffesabilmente ci si disprezza da sè e reciprocamente e, sottilmente, non ci si fida perchè in fondo in fondo, "si sa con chi si ha a che fare".. poi però le emozioni distraggono da questi presupposti e ci si lascia coinvolgere nell'illusione di un rapporto esclusivo e si finisce per credere che se uno/a ha mostrato per un momento il suo vero volto con me, allora si comporterà in modo "specchiato", così come nella vita "ufficiale" non riesce a fare..
> 
> sono stata spiegata?



è come disse Buffy: se devo avere la data di scadenza voglio essere un sottaceto, non un dolce alla crema!!! QUANTA VERITA'!


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> il fatto è che queste relazioni nascono già morte e con la data di scadenza impressa sopra, spesso incoffesabilmente ci si disprezza da sè e reciprocamente e, sottilmente, non ci si fida perchè in fondo in fondo, "si sa con chi si ha a che fare".. poi però le emozioni distraggono da questi presupposti e ci si lascia coinvolgere nell'illusione di un rapporto esclusivo e si finisce per credere che se uno/a ha mostrato per un momento il suo vero volto con me, allora si comporterà in modo "specchiato", così come nella vita "ufficiale" non riesce a fare..
> 
> sono stata spiegata?


no, e ti ho letta 3 volte.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me piace piu' Dottor Bollore!!!


Anche io preferisco McSteamy... non mi dire che l'hanno tradotto in Dottor bollore perche' e' molto triste...


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, e ti ho letta 3 volte.


eh.. mi sa che purtroppo, quando sarà il momento, capirai..


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> il fatto è che queste relazioni nascono già morte e con la data di scadenza impressa sopra, spesso incoffesabilmente ci si disprezza da sè e reciprocamente e, sottilmente, non ci si fida perchè in fondo in fondo, "si sa con chi si ha a che fare".. poi però le emozioni distraggono da questi presupposti e ci si lascia coinvolgere nell'illusione di un rapporto esclusivo e si finisce per credere che se uno/a ha mostrato per un momento il suo vero volto con me, allora si comporterà in modo "specchiato", così come nella vita "ufficiale" non riesce a fare..
> 
> sono stata spiegata?


Anche troppo... ma temo inutilmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e sei stata delicata, hai evitato la componente tornaconto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> eh.. mi sa che purtroppo, quando sarà il momento, capirai..


allora preferisco non capire.

Ma perchè una donna che non è appagata come vorrebbe, che non ha quello che vorrebbe non prende il mondo che voglio darle.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io preferisco McSteamy... n*on mi dire che l'hanno tradotto in Dottor bollore perche' e' molto triste*...


ahime' lo è!

Sai che c'era un gossip cattivissimo su di lui?! Che avesse un tumore al pancreas....!

Lui è il marito di quell'attrice che in BH90210 faceva la moglie di Dylan, era stata anche in Quando Si Ama...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora preferisco non capire.
> 
> Ma perchè una donna che non è appagata come vorrebbe, che non ha quello che vorrebbe non prende il mondo che voglio darle.


perché ormai sei scontato ai suoi occhi.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche troppo... ma temo inutilmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci stiamo avvicinando al Natale..


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché ormai sei scontato ai suoi occhi.


cioè?


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora preferisco non capire.
> 
> Ma perchè una donna che non è appagata come vorrebbe, che non ha quello che vorrebbe non prende il mondo che voglio darle.


Ti prego non ti infilare da solo nel tunnel..... perché non é quello che le interessa!!! Temo che lei voglia uno e l'altro e non voglia scegliere... sta  bene così, anche se ogni tanto le scappa qualche discorso della montagna e qualche lamentazione. HA quel che vuole anche se nicchia e si ritrae... 
Lo sai vero che per conoscere le donne servono le donne???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma perchè una donna che non è appagata come vorrebbe, che non ha quello che vorrebbe non prende il mondo che voglio darle.


 Perchè , aldilà di ciò che dice , evidentemente non è ciò che vuole veramente . In queste situazioni , per quanto faccia male , la scelta migliore è guardare i fatti tralasciando le ( belle )parole ( inutili ).


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti prego non ti infilare da solo nel tunnel..... perché non é quello che le interessa!!! Temo che lei voglia uno e l'altro e non voglia scegliere... sta  bene così, anche se ogni tanto le scappa qualche discorso della montagna e qualche lamentazione. HA quel che vuole anche se nicchia e si ritrae...
> Lo sai vero che per conoscere le donne servono le donne????
> 
> 
> ...


oddio sto diventando deficiente perchè non riesco a capire. 

non ci provo nemmeno a capirle le donne, non sono all'altezza.


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oddio sto diventando deficiente perchè non riesco a capire.
> 
> non ci provo nemmeno a capirle le donne, non sono all'altezza.


Allora fidati, lei non sceglie perché non ha interesse a scegliere, e credo anche ne conosca benissimo le motivazioni che non pare abbia voglia di esternare ... il resto é pour parler come cornice al quadro.
Bruja


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora fidati, lei non sceglie perché non ha interesse a scegliere, e credo anche ne conosca benissimo le motivazioni che non pare abbia voglia di esternare ... il resto é pour parler come cornice al quadro.
> Bruja


ne abbiamo già parlato. Lei ha detto che non lascerà mai suo marito, pensa che ci starà insieme per sempre! Però ha detto che non può fare a meno di me, che sono importante e che sono una di quelle poche persone che nella sua vita contano. 
Non si pone nemmeno il problema di una scelta. Se dovessi metterla di fronte ad una scelta lei prenderebbe il resto e io non posso stare senza di lei. Preferisco così che nulla. Poi quando siamo insieme il tempo si ferma e viviamo delle emozioni bellissime. Io so che potrei renderla felice più di quanto lei immagini, e lei potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con me. Però non posso decidere da solo.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu volevi la conquista ma ci sei rimasto incastrato... lei voleva la conquista e basta.

Tu ora sei li che la riempi di attenzioni e promesse... la conquista e' fatta ora si passa a un'altra conquista...

Non mi sorprenderei se decidesse di finire la relazione


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu volevi la conquista ma ci sei rimasto incastrato... lei voleva la conquista e basta.
> 
> Tu ora sei li che la riempi di attenzioni e promesse... la conquista e' fatta ora si passa a un'altra conquista...
> 
> Non mi sorprenderei se decidesse di finire la relazione


oramai sono mesi che va avanti. Non penso che mi lasci così e soprattutto per prendersene un altro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oramai sono mesi che va avanti. Non penso che mi lasci così e soprattutto per prendersene un altro.


mi scuso in anticipo se ne avessi già parlato .mi chiedevo se proteggi la  tua giovane ragazza preoccupandoti di indossare il preservativo,
dato che mi pare la signora abbia avuto parecchi amanti.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ne abbiamo già parlato. Lei ha detto che non lascerà mai suo marito, pensa che ci starà insieme per sempre! Però ha detto che non può fare a meno di me, che sono importante e che sono una di quelle poche persone che nella sua vita contano.
> *Non si pone nemmeno il problema di una scelta*. Come fai anche tu però.. Se dovessi metterla di fronte ad una scelta lei prenderebbe il resto e io non posso stare senza di lei. Preferisco così che nulla. Poi quando siamo insieme il tempo si ferma e viviamo delle emozioni bellissime. Io so che potrei renderla felice più di quanto lei immagini, e lei potrebbe fare la stessa cosa con me. Però non posso decidere da solo.


Lei probabilmente avverte che fuori da uno spazio di irrealtà che si ritaglia con altri, tornerebbe ad essere la persona (irrisolta) che è. Perciò rimane col marito, che probabilmente rappresenta comunque la migliore soluzione esistenziale per lei.

Adesso sono stata spiegata?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oramai sono mesi che va avanti. Non penso che mi lasci così e soprattutto per prendersene un altro.


Mi spiace ma io non ci conterei


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lei probabilmente avverte che fuori da uno spazio di irrealtà che si ritaglia con altri, tornerebbe ad essere la persona (irrisolta) che è. Perciò rimane col marito, che probabilmente rappresenta comunque la migliore soluzione esistenziale per lei.
> 
> Adesso sono stata spiegata?


si ho capito. Ma non è una donna finita. Ha 30 anni. Ha tutta una vita davanti. Io non dico che lei non stia bene dove sta, ma se fosse davvero perfetta la situazione non passerebbe 5 ore al giorno al telefono con me e non verrebbe a casa mia. Io so che potrei renderla più felice e migliorarle la vita che sta facendo adesso di cui si lamenta e che non la realizza. 
E' una soluzione che mi sembra molto riduttiva e priva di stimoli la sua. E' per questo che non capisco quando dice di amarmi per quale motivo non mi lascia la possibilità di portarla sulla luna.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi scuso in anticipo se ne avessi già parlato .mi chiedevo se proteggi la  tua giovane ragazza preoccupandoti di indossare il preservativo,
> dato che mi pare la signora abbia avuto parecchi amanti.


sono sano, sono sicuro. ed è sana anche lei.


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono sano, sono sicuro. ed è sana anche lei.


 ........


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si ho capito. Ma non è una donna finita. Ha 30 anni. Ha tutta una vita davanti. Io non dico che lei non stia bene dove sta, ma se fosse davvero perfetta la situazione non passerebbe 5 ore al giorno al telefono con me e non verrebbe a casa mia. Io so che potrei renderla più felice e migliorarle la vita che sta facendo adesso di cui si lamenta e che non la realizza.
> E' una soluzione che mi sembra molto riduttiva e priva di stimoli la sua. *E' per questo che non capisco quando dice di amarmi per quale motivo non mi lascia la possibilità di portarla sulla luna.*



E se porti sulla luna lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la tua ragazza/fidanzata dove la porti, la lasci, la parcheggi?


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ........








  ...


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E se porti sulla luna lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la lascio.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ........



posso capire il tuo disappunto. non metterei mai in pericolo l'esistenza della mia ragazza.


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ...


 a volte diamo per scontate certe campagne pubblicitarie e pensiamo che qualsiasi persona di buon senso faccia sesso consapevole.
non è così e me ne rammarico


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la lascio.


Ma perche' non la lasci ora anziche' tenerla come ruota di scorta?

Tu una scelta l'hai fatta no?


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la lascio.



AH!


Se tu fossi una persona onesta/leale la lasceresti a prescindere  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E' vero, tu e la tua signora sposata siete eguali, vi somigliate e vi meritate.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si ho capito. Ma non è una donna finita. Ha 30 anni. Ha tutta una vita davanti. Io non dico che lei non stia bene dove sta, ma se fosse davvero perfetta la situazione non passerebbe 5 ore al giorno al telefono con me e non verrebbe a casa mia. Io so che potrei renderla più felice e migliorarle la vita che sta facendo adesso di cui si lamenta e che non la realizza.
> E' una soluzione che mi sembra molto riduttiva e priva di stimoli la sua. E' per questo che non capisco quando dice di amarmi per quale motivo non mi lascia la possibilità di portarla sulla luna.


naturalmente qui ognuno ti risponde sulla base delle proprie esperienze, perciò è possibile che mi sbagli e che fra tre mesi viviate insieme...

Però, ti è mai venuto in mente che invece ora la sua vita così com'è con il marito sia perfetta grazie a te?

Non ti accorgi di quanto siate speculari voi due? Tu non ti azzardi nemmeno a pensare di lasciare la tua ragazza che non ami.. e non mi venire a dire che la lasceresti qualora l'amante lasciasse il marito per te!
Mai pensato inoltre che la relazione con la tua ragazza va "benissimo" grazie alla tua amante?

Cosa c'è quindi di "sorgivo" tra te e l'amante?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> 
> Se tu fossi una persona onesta/leale la lasceresti a prescindere
> ...



si, lei non merita una persona come me. Ma a volte sono contento che lei ci sia a prescindere. Se non ci fosse penso che sarei disperato a pensare di amare una donna che non è qui con me.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte diamo per scontate certe campagne pubblicitarie e pensiamo che qualsiasi persona di buon senso faccia sesso consapevole.
> non è così e me ne rammarico



a me fa incazzare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mettere a rischio la propria vita e' una cosa, ma quella degli altri per il proprio egoismo ed ignoranza vado in bestia.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

ergo: la tua amante, che ha più esperienza di se stessa rispetto a te, probabilmente non vede nessuna luna all'orizzonte..


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> naturalmente qui ognuno ti risponde sulla base delle proprie esperienze, perciò è possibile che mi sbagli e che fra tre mesi viviate insieme...
> 
> Però, ti è mai venuto in mente che invece ora la sua vita così com'è con il marito sia perfetta grazie a te?
> 
> ...


dubito che avremo mai una relazione seria.

Apparte questo, la sua vita con il marito va benissimo perchè io compenso quello che lui non gli da. Se non ci fossi io troverebbe qualcun'altro con cui compensare determinate mancanze.
Da quando ho per la testa questa donna non litigo più con la mia ragazza, questo è vero.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> si, lei non merita una persona come me. Ma a volte sono contento che lei ci sia a prescindere. Se non ci fosse penso che sarei disperato a pensare di amare una donna che non è qui con me.


il tuo egoismo (uguale a quello della tua amante) e' FEROCE.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a me fa incazzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mari con il preservativo non mi tira, mi fa male e non è uno scherzo. se mi metto i guanti in lattice sulle mani, dopo 10 minuti comincio a seccarmi la pelle e a rovinarmela. 
Immagina da altre parti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sempre quella tendenza (shopping di compensazione)... se mercoledi' qualcuno si trova ad Amsterdam mi faccia sapere prevedo vendita del campionario


 
meglio che nn sn venuta in questo periodo...mi hanno chiamato  l'altro giorno per comunicarmi che mi hanno aumentato la disponibilità di entrambe le carte di credito.....avrei potuto fare una strage.....


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> il tuo egoismo (uguale a quello della tua amante) e' FEROCE.



ne sono consapevole. ma non riesco a farne a meno.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dubito che avremo mai una relazione seria.
> 
> Apparte questo, la sua vita con il marito va benissimo perchè io compenso quello che lui non gli da. Se non ci fossi io troverebbe qualcun'altro con cui compensare determinate mancanze.
> Da quando ho per la testa questa donna non litigo più con la mia ragazza, questo è vero.


dunque tu hai poco più di 20 anni e non sei un "uomo" finito.. almeno sulla carta..


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ergo: la tua amante, che ha più esperienza di se stessa rispetto a te, probabilmente non vede nessuna luna all'orizzonte..


E' una donna molto insicura, non è riuscita a chiudere relazioni finite e stra finite in passato. Per lei è un rischio molto più grande del mio. Ma cosa devo fare io non so per convincerla dei miei sentimenti? Devo intestarle metà appartamento?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> dunque tu hai poco più di 20 anni e non sei un "uomo" finito..



ma io è lei che voglio.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mari con il preservativo non mi tira, mi fa male e non è uno scherzo. se mi metto i guanti in lattice sulle mani, dopo 10 minuti comincio a seccarmi la pelle e a rovinarmela.
> Immagina da altre parti.



solite balle, rivolgiti ad uno specialista


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> solite balle, rivolgiti ad uno specialista


permettimi che quando voglio scopare voglio anche godere.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ne sono consapevole. ma non riesco a farne a meno.


hai preso la solita "scoppola".


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> hai preso la solita "scoppola".


mari, con la prima ragazza che ho avuto ho sempre usato il preservativo e dopo 3 minuti finivo perchè non mi tirava più. Era tutto rosso e mi bruciava come che. Sono stato in consultorio, ho provato 15 marche diverse. Ti assicuro che dopo 10 mesi che sono stato con lei non sono venuto nemmeno una volta. Mi piaceva di più farmi una sega perchè scopando non sentivo una fava e mi faceva solo che male. 
La prima volta che l'ho fatto senza è stata anche l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo.
Ma non mi sembra di dovermi giustificare. Se ti dico che mi fa male, significa che mi fa male.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> permettimi che quando voglio scopare voglio anche godere.



" Meglio pentirsi di aver fatto una cosa, che rimpiangere di non averla fatta!"

Basta solo che tu sia pronto ha pagarne il prezzo ... tu solo pero'  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ti consiglio di lasciare la fidanzatina, non e' pasta per i tuoi denti ... merita veramente di meglio, sii clemente, lasciala vivere.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' una donna molto insicura, non è riuscita a chiudere relazioni finite e stra finite in passato. Per lei è un rischio molto più grande del mio. Ma cosa devo fare io non so per convincerla dei miei sentimenti? Devo intestarle metà appartamento?


puoi agitarti finchè vuoi ma se ti dice chiaro e tondo che non lascerà il marito, guardati bene allo specchio la fronte perchè secondo me ci hai il timbrino con la scadenza..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quando questa storia sarà finita ti accorgerai che non si deve convincere nessuno dei propri sentimenti..


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mari, con la prima ragazza che ho avuto ho sempre usato il preservativo e dopo 3 minuti finivo perchè non mi tirava più. Era tutto rosso e mi bruciava come che. Sono stato in consultorio, ho provato 15 marche diverse. Ti assicuro che dopo 10 mesi che sono stato con lei non sono venuto nemmeno una volta. Mi piaceva di più farmi una sega perchè scopando non sentivo una fava e mi faceva solo che male.
> La prima volta che l'ho fatto senza è stata anche l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo.
> Ma non mi sembra di dovermi giustificare. Se ti dico che mi fa male, significa che mi fa male.


*Il profilattico, metodo contraccettivo meccanico di barriera, è costituito da una sottile guaina di gomma di lattice. Il lattice è di origine naturale e deriva dall'incisione di una pianta tropicale. Di recente è andato sempre più crescendo l'interesse nei confronti dell'allergia al lattice a causa della maggiore esposizione a tale gomma con conseguente aumento della sensibilizzazione. Per gli allergici al lattice si utilizza una sostanza diversa che è una gomma sintetica normalmente il poliuretano. Un esempio di profilattico anallergico al poliuretano è il tipo **Avanti della Durex**. Per la diagnosi di allergia al lattice sono importanti una minuziosa raccolta della storia del paziente e l'esame clinico da parte di un medico specialista. Un altro fattore molto importante per la manifestazione di allergie ai profilattici, è l'utilizzo dei lubrificanti. I profilattici sono già lubrificati, ma se si ha l'esigenza di aumentare la lubrificazione è importante utilizzare lubrificanti a base acquosa che sono quelli compatibili con il profilattico e non quelli a base oleosa.*


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> puoi agitarti finchè vuoi ma se ti dice chiaro e tondo che non lascerà il marito, guardati bene allo specchio la fronte perchè secondo me ci hai il timbrino con la scadenza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi dici che senso avrebbe dirmi che mi ama e che è innamorata di me se fosse così?


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> puoi agitarti finchè vuoi ma se ti dice chiaro e tondo che non lascerà il marito, guardati bene allo specchio la fronte perchè secondo me ci hai il timbrino con la scadenza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma tanto l'amico ha il paracute di scorta...quando lei lo lascerà scoperà con la ragzza immaginando di farlo con la ex


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Il profilattico, metodo contraccettivo meccanico di barriera, è costituito da una sottile guaina di gomma di lattice. Il lattice è di origine naturale e deriva dall'incisione di una pianta tropicale. Di recente è andato sempre più crescendo l'interesse nei confronti dell'allergia al lattice a causa della maggiore esposizione a tale gomma con conseguente aumento della sensibilizzazione. Per gli allergici al lattice si utilizza una sostanza diversa che è una gomma sintetica normalmente il poliuretano. Un esempio di profilattico anallergico al poliuretano è il tipo **Avanti della Durex**. Per la diagnosi di allergia al lattice sono importanti una minuziosa raccolta della storia del paziente e l'esame clinico da parte di un medico specialista. Un altro fattore molto importante per la manifestazione di allergie ai profilattici, è l'utilizzo dei lubrificanti. I profilattici sono già lubrificati, ma se si ha l'esigenza di aumentare la lubrificazione è importante utilizzare lubrificanti a base acquosa che sono quelli compatibili con il profilattico e non quelli a base oleosa.*


io non vado in giro per locali a scoparmi le donnine. Non mi faccio chi non conosco. E di lei mi fido.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma tanto l'amico ha il paracute di scorta...quando lei lo lascerà scoperà con la ragzza immaginando di farlo con la ex


questa potevi anche risparmiartela ale.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi dici che senso avrebbe dirmi che mi ama e che è innamorata di me se fosse così?



ma svegliati....lei non lascia il marito manco morta

e comunque scusa se te lo dico resti uno che quando prenderà la "briscola" saprà dove andarsi a leccare le ferite.....


avere le palle è ben altra cosa....la tua ragazza è una poraccia


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mari, con la prima ragazza che ho avuto ho sempre usato il preservativo e dopo 3 minuti finivo perchè non mi tirava più. Era tutto rosso e mi bruciava come che. Sono stato in consultorio, ho provato 15 marche diverse. Ti assicuro che dopo 10 mesi che sono stato con lei non sono venuto nemmeno una volta. Mi piaceva di più farmi una sega perchè scopando non sentivo una fava e mi faceva solo che male.
> La prima volta che l'ho fatto senza è stata anche l'ultima volta che ho usato il preservativo.
> Ma non mi sembra di dovermi giustificare. Se ti dico che mi fa male, significa che mi fa male.


Rivolgiti ad un buon andrologo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  senz'altro sapra' aiutarti ... non trascurare/sottovalutare questo problema, sii responsabile.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questa potevi anche risparmiartela ale.



ma perchè non è così...???

sei single? ti sei preso le tue responsabilità? hai le palle di affrontare tutto questo da solo e senza ruote di scorta???


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma svegliati....lei non lascia il marito manco morta
> 
> e comunque scusa se te lo dico resti uno che quando prenderà la "briscola" saprà dove andarsi a leccare le ferite.....
> 
> ...


meglio invece essere fedeli alla donna e picchiarla a casa, oppure non uscire mai e farla vivere a caz.zo di cane. La mia ragazza ignora quello che c'è sotto e vive come una principessa.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rivolgiti ad un buon andrologo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non vado in giro a farmi quelle che mi piacciono. Mi fido di lei.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> meglio invece essere fedeli alla donna e picchiarla a casa, oppure non uscire mai e farla vivere a caz.zo di cane. La mia ragazza ignora quello che c'è sotto e vive come una principessa.






























la obblighi te a non sapere non la fai scegliere

e guarda fuori c'è molto di meglio se te sei così....le precludi il futuro obbligandola a stare con uno come te che da della falsa a quella santa donna....te invece sei un uomo con le palle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




auguri
P.S. comunque come è giiusto che sia fa come ti pare, tanto alla fine penso che i conti tornino sempre....


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma non vado in giro a farmi quelle che mi piacciono. Mi fido di lei.


Noi piu' che darti dei buoni consigli non possiamo ... per altro rivolgiti in Alto


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> la obblighi te a non sapere non la fai scegliere
> 
> e guarda fuori c'è molto di meglio se te sei così....le precludi il futuro obbligandola a stare con uno come te che da della falsa a quella santa donna....te invece sei un uomo con le palle!
> 
> ...


non ho mai pensato di stare facendo la cosa giusta. Non sai quante volte mi sono detto ma che caz.zo sto facendo alla donna che mi ama e si butterebbe nelle fiamme per me. Ma non riesco a staccarmi dall'altra, sono troppo preso. no, sono un uomo senza palle che non è capace di lasciar vivere serena e felice la sua donna. 
Spero solo che lei non venga a saperlo mai.


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma non vado in giro a farmi quelle che mi piacciono. Mi fido di lei.


 giovanotto guarda che senza arrivare all'aids o all'epatite esistono un sacco di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili , dalla candida al papilloma virus credo che la tua ragazza (ma nessuno dei tre, chiaramente ma lei non ha scelta)abbia il diritto di non dover correre questo rischio.
ma che caspita ne sai tu degli uomini precedenti i quali a loro volta hanno avuto   altre donne ...le quali....


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato di stare facendo la cosa giusta. Non sai quante volte mi sono detto ma che caz.zo sto facendo alla donna che mi ama e si butterebbe nelle fiamme per me. Ma non riesco a staccarmi dall'altra, sono troppo preso. no, sono un uomo senza palle che non è capace di lasciar vivere serena e felice la sua donna.
> Spero solo che lei non venga a saperlo mai.


La tua ragazza abita nella tua citta'?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> giovanotto guarda che senza arrivare all'aids o all'epatite esistono un sacco di malattie sessualmente trasmissibili , dalla candida al papilloma virus credo che la tua ragazza (ma nessuno dei tre, chiaramente ma lei non ha scelta)abbia il diritto di non dover correre questo rischio.
> ma che caspita ne sai tu degli uomini precedenti i quali a loro volta hanno avuto   altre donne ...le quali....



ma perchè mi ha detto di aver fatto il test e di non aver alcuna malattia. E adesso non ha nessuno oltre il marito e me, e voglio fidarmi e credere che sia così.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato di stare facendo la cosa giusta. Non sai quante volte mi sono detto ma che caz.zo sto facendo alla donna che mi ama e si butterebbe nelle fiamme per me. Ma non riesco a staccarmi dall'altra, sono troppo preso. no, sono un uomo senza palle che non è capace di lasciar vivere serena e felice la sua donna.
> Spero solo che lei non venga a saperlo mai.



l'importante è saperlo


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La tua ragazza abita nella tua citta'?


lei si.


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma perchè mi ha detto di aver fatto il test e di non aver alcuna malattia. E adesso non ha nessuno oltre il marito e me, e voglio fidarmi e credere che sia così.



magari oltre alle corna alla tua ragazza potrebbe venire qualcosa di peggio...stai almeno in campana si questo


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> lei si.


E non temi di essere scoperto?


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi dici che senso avrebbe dirmi che mi ama e che è innamorata di me se fosse così?


Un depistaggio??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La domanda da farsi è: quali sono i fatti? 
E non: quali sono le parole?


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Un depistaggio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E non temi di essere scoperto?


no perchè ho un'altra casa in paese a 50 km da casa mia e che è ad altrettanti 50 km da casa di lei. Non la conosce nessuno, viene solo quando è buio.

La mia ragazza non viene mai li, quindi è molto difficile che venga fuori. Poi non si mette mai limite alla sfiga, ma diciamo che non è semplice che esca la cosa. non ne ho parlato con nessuno, lei nemmeno. Suo marito mi conosce, abbiamo anche pranzato insieme e sa chi sono. Sono insospettabile.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Un depistaggio??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. Tu staresti 3 ore al giorno al telefono con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego o per prenderlo in giro?


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no perchè ho un'altra casa in paese a 50 km da casa mia e che è ad altrettanti 50 km da casa di lei. Non la conosce nessuno, viene solo quando è buio.
> 
> La mia ragazza non viene mai li, quindi è molto difficile che venga fuori. Poi non si mette mai limite alla sfiga, ma diciamo che non è semplice che esca la cosa. non ne ho parlato con nessuno, lei nemmeno. Suo marito mi conosce, abbiamo anche pranzato insieme e sa chi sono. Sono insospettabile.



 ma scusa organizza una cosa a 4....tra amici


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. Tu staresti 3 ore al giorno al telefono con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego o per prenderlo in giro?



anche la mia ex stava ore ed ore.....figurati e che ci fai? basta questo?

fa così perchè non pressi e ovviamente ti sta bene eccome...

se fossi TU single vedi che col telefono ci fai poco.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. Tu staresti *3 ore al giorno al telefono* con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego o per prenderlo in giro?


quindi tu saresti uno degli azionisti di riferimento della TIM vero?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> anche la mia ex stava ore ed ore.....figurati e che ci fai? basta questo?
> 
> fa così perchè non pressi e ovviamente ti sta bene eccome...
> 
> *se fossi TU single vedi che col telefono ci fai poco.....*


se usi il vibra va bene anche se sei single


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. *Tu staresti 3 ore al giorno al telefono con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego o per prenderlo in giro*?


io no ma il mio ex amante sì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e ho frainteso anche molti altri non-fatti.. ma ci si sveglia ad un certo punto.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no perchè ho un'altra casa in paese a 50 km da casa mia e che è ad altrettanti 50 km da casa di lei. Non la conosce nessuno, viene solo quando è buio. Tipo lupo mannaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, sei irresponsabile e irrispettoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  oltre la faccia tosta di andarci anche a pranzo col poverino.


C'e' qualcosa/qualcuno che rispetti a questo mondo?


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se usi il vibra va bene anche se sei single




bè si ma ho altri gusti grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. Tu staresti 3 ore al giorno al telefono con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego o per prenderlo in giro?


no ma può lo stesso non essere amore.
Ovviamente le piaci, ovviamente sta bene con te senza necessariamente amarti.

Devo scappare ma stasera leggo tutto.
Ciao amo!!


----------



## Old alesera (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, sei irresponsabile e irrispettoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


embe scusa sono amici....anzi il marito a volte offre...

ripeto almeno per par condicio dovresti portare la tua ragazza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





così anche loro 2 si divertono no...?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quindi tu saresti uno degli azionisti di riferimento della TIM vero?


ce n'è di modi per non pagare chiamando un numero solo.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> anche la mia ex stava ore ed ore.....figurati e che ci fai? basta questo?
> 
> fa così perchè non pressi e ovviamente ti sta bene eccome...
> 
> se fossi TU single vedi che col telefono ci fai poco.....



io non presso ovvio, anche perchè lavoro 12 ore al giorno e ho i miei impegni. se fossi single probabilmente non starei ad aspettarla come un cretino.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mari con il preservativo non mi tira, mi fa male e non è uno scherzo. se mi metto i guanti in lattice sulle mani, dopo 10 minuti comincio a seccarmi la pelle e a rovinarmela.
> Immagina da altre parti.



ne esistono anche non in lattice


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, sei irresponsabile e irrispettoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è capitato. mica l'ho scelto. mica sono così stron.zo.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ne esistono anche non in lattice


ti dico che ho provato di tutto ma non sento una fava. E sinceramente non mi va di non sentire nulla.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> meglio invece essere fedeli alla donna e picchiarla a casa, oppure non uscire mai e farla vivere a caz.zo di cane. La mia ragazza ignora quello che c'è sotto e vive come una principessa.


vabbè ma se non tradisci è obbligatorio picchiarla o incatenarla a un tavolo?
che giustificazioni del *****.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè ma se non tradisci è obbligatorio picchiarla o incatenarla a un tavolo?
> che giustificazioni del *****.


si era una stronz.ata.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è capitato. mica l'ho scelto. mica sono così stron.zo.


potevi rifiutarti, invece hai accettato cioè hai scelto.. e non dirmi che non avevi scelta perchè contraddici te stesso..


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ce n'è di modi per non pagare chiamando un numero solo.


ciccio era una battuta ... magari usi vodafone


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> potevi rifiutarti, invece hai accettato cioè hai scelto.. e non dirmi che non avevi scelta perchè contraddici te stesso..


no, proprio non avevo scelta.

Ero a casa sua con altri amici e il marito non doveva esserci e invece è spuntato all'improvviso. Mi sono pietrificato, ma non potevo fare altrimenti. Mica potevo andare via.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti dico che ho provato di tutto ma non sento una fava. E sinceramente non mi va di non sentire nulla.


ho letto solo dopo il mio intervento, quello di minerva.
hai provato anche gli avanti? sono molto sottili, mica sono camere d'aria per le ruote delle bici...
che ci sia differenza tra con e senza preservativo non è discutibile (e la differenza c'è anche per la donna, ti assicuro), ma da qui a dire che non si sente niente è follia. a meno che non abbia problemi, di qualunque natura essi siano


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ciccio era una battuta ... magari usi vodafone



l'ho capito che era una battuta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e poi odio la tim.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho letto solo dopo il mio intervento, quello di minerva.
> hai provato anche gli avanti? sono molto sottili, mica sono *camere d'aria per le ruote delle bici...*
> che ci sia differenza tra con e senza preservativo non è discutibile (e la differenza c'è anche per la donna, ti assicuro), ma da qui a dire che non si sente niente è follia. a meno che non abbia problemi, di qualunque natura essi siano


in effetti i tubolari non sono male


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho letto solo dopo il mio intervento, quello di minerva.
> hai provato anche gli avanti? sono molto sottili, mica sono camere d'aria per le ruote delle bici...
> che ci sia differenza tra con e senza preservativo non è discutibile (e la differenza c'è anche per la donna, ti assicuro), ma da qui a dire che non si sente niente è follia. a meno che non abbia problemi, di qualunque natura essi siano


penso di avere anche un problema psicologico con quei cosi. per 10 mesi pensavo che il sesso facesse schifo e facesse male. Poi è 4 anni che lo faccio tutti i giorni senza con la mia ragazza. Di punto in bianco me ne esco fuori con usiamo il preservativo? bella idea per dirle che vado con altre donne. Oltre al fatto che davvero mi masturbo e mi piace di più.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti* i tubolari* non sono male


si, per il giro d'Italia


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti i tubolari non sono male


a tuo figlio consiglieresti di indossarli ?
prenditi questa responsabilità e spiega al ragazzo che è maturo per fare sesso ma non abbastanza per capirne le conseguenze


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> penso di avere anche un problema psicologico con quei cosi. per 10 mesi pensavo che il sesso facesse schifo e facesse male. Poi è 4 anni che lo faccio tutti i giorni senza con la mia ragazza. Di punto in bianco me ne esco fuori con usiamo il preservativo? bella idea per dirle che vado con altre donne. Oltre al fatto che davvero mi masturbo e mi piace di più.


allora ricapitolando:
fai sesso tutti i giorni con la tua ragazza
spesso lo fai con la tua amante
ti masturbi

ma quando caxxo lavori?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> penso di avere anche un problema psicologico con quei cosi. per 10 mesi pensavo che il sesso facesse schifo e facesse male. Poi è 4 anni che lo faccio tutti i giorni senza con la mia ragazza. Di punto in bianco me ne esco fuori con usiamo il preservativo? bella idea per dirle che vado con altre donne. Oltre al fatto che davvero mi masturbo e mi piace di più.


ma veramente il preservativo l'avresti dovuto usare con l'altra


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora ricapitolando:
> fai sesso tutti i giorni con la tua ragazza
> spesso lo fai con la tua amante
> ti masturbi
> ...


Smettila  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   per favore.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a tuo figlio consiglieresti di indossarli ?
> prenditi questa responsabilità e spiega al ragazzo che è maturo per fare sesso ma non abbastanza per capirne le conseguenze


bimba sta calma! continuavo la battuta di angelo dm ...
pensa che io ho parlato di sesso e uso del preservativo anche con mia figlia ... e ho appena spiegato a mio figlio che non è il caso che illuda le ragazzine.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, proprio non avevo scelta.
> 
> Ero a casa sua con altri amici e il marito non doveva esserci e invece è spuntato all'improvviso. Mi sono pietrificato, ma non potevo fare altrimenti. Mica potevo andare via.


hai scelto di frequentare casa sua. Ci sono anche amanti che si rifiutano di farlo per buon gusto e rispetto di sè.
Così come ci sono quelli che ci vanno apposta e provano un senso di soddisfazione profanante (non dico che sia il tuo caso questo, eh?)


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Smettila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi dire che non ho ragione?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> hai scelto di frequentare casa sua. Ci sono anche amanti che si rifiutano di farlo per buon gusto e rispetto di sè.
> Così come ci sono quelli che ci vanno apposta e provano un senso di soddisfazione profanante* (non dico che sia il tuo caso questo, eh?*)


sicura?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> hai scelto di frequentare casa sua. Ci sono anche amanti che si rifiutano di farlo per buon gusto e rispetto di sè.
> Così come ci sono quelli che ci vanno apposta e provano un senso di soddisfazione profanante (non dico che sia il tuo caso questo, eh?)


può capitare dai! si conoscono e può capitare senza per questo demonizzare le persone


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non ho ragione?


No comment  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se no LdS s'inca-zza


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora ricapitolando:
> fai sesso tutti i giorni con la tua ragazza
> spesso lo fai con la tua amante
> ti masturbi
> ...



allora papà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,

faccio sesso tutti i giorni o quasi con la mia ragazza, a volte con l'amante e mi masturbo come tutti gli essere viventi di questa terra. 

Lavoro come un pazzo.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vuoi dire che non ho ragione?


No comment  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se no LdS s'inca-zza


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *bimba sta calma*! continuavo la battuta di angelo dm ...
> pensa che io ho parlato di sesso e uso del preservativo anche con mia figlia ... e ho appena spiegato a mio figlio che non è il caso che illuda le ragazzine.


forse ho usato enfasi ma era davvero una richiesta di aiuto per LDS scevra da polemiche


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora papà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì piccolo mio ma ... quando la smetti di fare film hard?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma veramente il preservativo l'avresti dovuto usare con l'altra


ma scusa, questa è strafiga, mi piace un sacco mi ha chiesto se si può fidare di me, io le ho risposto di si e se l'è preso così. 
Adesso dimmi tu io dovevo dirle, ma sai dovremmo usare il preservativo, cos' io non sento una fava, e facciamo tutto sto casino per non godere nemmeno?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ho usato enfasi ma era davvero una richiesta di aiuto per LDS scevra da polemiche


pensavo ti riferissi a mio figlio e non ci ho letto polemica ma solo enfasi ... che tra l'altro condivido credimi


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì piccolo mio ma ... quando la smetti di fare film hard?



Il ragazzo ha 23anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non so se mi spiego


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa è strafiga, mi piace un sacco mi ha chiesto se si può fidare di me, io le ho risposto di si e se *l'è preso così*.
> Adesso dimmi tu io dovevo dirle, ma sai dovremmo usare il preservativo, cos' io non sento una fava, e facciamo tutto sto casino per non godere nemmeno?


quanto lo metti l'etto?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> hai scelto di frequentare casa sua. Ci sono anche amanti che si rifiutano di farlo per buon gusto e rispetto di sè.
> Così come ci sono quelli che ci vanno apposta e provano un senso di soddisfazione profanante (non dico che sia il tuo caso questo, eh?)


io non volevo andarci infatti. Ma eravamo in gruppo e che dicevo no, io lì non vengo. me ne sto da solo fuori dal cancello a guardarvi mangiare?

Altro che soddisfazione, una merdaccia mi sono sentito.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì piccolo mio ma ... quando la smetti di fare film hard?


dubito che un attore porno guadagni quanto me, a meno che non si chiami rocco


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ragazzo ha 23anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vuoi dire che "viene" in 30 secondi netti? quindi ce la fa a fare tutto in una giornata?
LDS usa preservativi ritardanti


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ho usato enfasi ma era davvero una richiesta di aiuto per LDS scevra da polemiche


ma non è che casca il mondo se faccio sesso non protetto con una donna sposata che ha fatto il test ed è sana. Io da altre parti non vado, lei nemmeno. non ne vedo proprio di problemi.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa è strafiga, mi piace un sacco mi ha chiesto se si può fidare di me, io le ho risposto di si e se l'è preso così.
> * Adesso dimmi tu io dovevo dirle, ma sai dovremmo usare il preservativo, cos' io non sento una fava, e facciamo tutto sto casino per non godere nemmeno?*


Hai ragione, mica sei un mulo da soma


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

sarà appunto perchè ho una figlia coetanea della sua ragazza e pensare che debba rapportarsi con questo tipo di mentalità criminale mi manda in bestia.
e non parlo del tradimento che si può pure mettere in conto nella vita ma della maniera superficiale e menefreghista con la quale si gioca con la salute delle persone.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> dubito che un attore porno guadagni quanto me, a meno che non si chiami rocco


eccone un altro! ti ho detto che non devi far capire che trasporti droga


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> vuoi dire che "viene" in 30 secondi netti? quindi ce la fa a fare tutto in una giornata?
> LDS usa preservativi ritardanti


ci mancano solo quelli. E poi non ho di questi problemi! Non s'è mai lamentata nessuna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma scusa, questa è strafiga, mi piace un sacco mi ha chiesto se si può fidare di me, io le ho risposto di si e se l'è preso così.
> Adesso dimmi tu io dovevo dirle, ma sai dovremmo usare il preservativo, cos' io non sento una fava, e facciamo tutto sto casino per non godere nemmeno?



e se glielo dicevi che succedeva? che non te la dava più? sticazzi, dicono a oxford.

sent, così per curiosità, se domani dovessi scoprirti delle bubbole sul tuo reale augello (condilomi) che faresti? come li giustifichi alla tua ragazza?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> eccone un altro! ti ho detto che non devi far capire che trasporti droga



qua non mi sento di dire che guadagna di meno uno spacciatore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci mancano solo quelli. E poi non ho di questi problemi! Non s'è mai lamentata nessuna.


mai sentito qualcuno affermare il contrario?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se glielo dicevi che succedeva? che non te la dava più? sticazzi, dicono a oxford.
> 
> sent, così per curiosità, se domani dovessi scoprirti delle bubbole sul tuo reale augello (condilomi) che faresti? come li giustifichi alla tua ragazza?


sono 6 mesi che andiamo avanti. a quest'ora le bubbole sarebbero già venute fuori.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà appunto perchè ho una figlia coetanea della sua ragazza e pensare che debba rapportarsi con questo tipo di mentalità criminale mi manda in bestia.
> e non parlo del tradimento che si può pure mettere in conto nella vita ma della maniera superficiale e menefreghista con la quale si gioca con la salute delle persone.


anche io ho una figlia quasi coetanea. bisogna lavorare sui NOSTRI perchè purtroppo il resto non è "lavorabile"


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura?


non accuso nessuno



unodinoi ha detto:


> può capitare dai! si conoscono e può capitare senza per questo demonizzare le persone


come sopra. 
Io non demonizzo ma chiamo le cose col loro nome.

Ho solo puntualizzato quella che secondo me è una scelta precisa.

Le cose non capitano, si sceglie magari superficialmente ma è fuor di dubbio che non gli ha creato alcun problema frequentare casa sua anzi, in altri post se non ricordo male ha detto che diventare conoscente del marito avrebbe facilitato gli incontri con l'amante.. se questa non è una scelta..


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se glielo dicevi che succedeva? che non te la dava più? sticazzi, dicono a oxford.
> 
> sent, così per curiosità, se domani dovessi scoprirti delle bubbole sul tuo reale augello (condilomi) che faresti? come li giustifichi alla tua ragazza?


potrebbe dire che ha concesso in uso il reale augello a un tuor operator di bubbole?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono 6 mesi che andiamo avanti. a quest'ora le bubbole sarebbero già venute fuori.


vabbene hai ragione tu.

una precisazione però la farei: come mente col marito, non vedo perché non potrebbe mentire con te.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai sentito qualcuno affermare il contrario?


io sì ... l'ultima donna che ho visto mi ha chiesto se mi fossi già rivestito e invece io non mi ero nemmeno spogliato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> potrebbe dire che ha concesso in uso il reale augello a un tuor operator di bubbole?



per quanto scusa ottima, temo che non se la berrebbe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io sì ... l'ultima donna che ho visto mi ha chiesto se mi fossi già rivestito e invece io non mi ero nemmeno spogliato


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

*O T*

Questo e' veramente un luogo di matti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   andiamo avanti va ...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io sì ... l'ultima donna che ho visto mi ha chiesto se mi fossi già rivestito e invece io non mi ero nemmeno spogliato


Uno posso farti una domanda?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Uno posso farti una domanda?


 certo


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

lds non te la prendere perchè mi sei anche simpatico, ma se la tua ragazza fosse mia figlia o mia sorella...una bella scarica di botte non te la toglierebbe nessuno....


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lds non te la prendere perchè mi sei anche simpatico, ma se la tua ragazza fosse mia figlia o mia sorella...una bella scarica di botte non te la toglierebbe nessuno....


 LDS  vedi a volte le fortune nella vita!?!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> LDS  vedi a volte le fortune nella vita!?!


infatti..hai pensato se la figlia fosse la tua?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti..hai pensato se la figlia fosse la tua?


 non scherziamo


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> certo


Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

LDS ha 20 anni... l'eta' un po giustifica le cazzate... pensate un po ci son 40enni che fanno queste cazzate.

Comunque usa il preservativo


----------



## Old Sintesi (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io sì ... l'ultima donna che ho visto mi ha chiesto se mi fossi già rivestito e invece io non mi ero nemmeno spogliato


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non scherziamo


appunto...non scherziamo...con tutto che alla fine un tradimento si possa concepire/perdonare perlomeno bisogna essere abbastanza adulti per non giustificarsi e prendersi le proprie responsabilità con le conseguenze annesse....compresi gli schiaffi di un genitore/fratello...


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LDS ha 20 anni... l'eta' un po giustifica le cazzate... *pensate un po ci son 40enni che fanno queste cazzate*.
> 
> Comunque usa il preservativo


purtroppo sì


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


più di 40
meno di 45
perchè questa domanda?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

l'avete fatto scappare...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Con molta probabilita' i nostri figli passeranno attraverso le stesse cose...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> l'avete fatto scappare...


ma va...lds non scappa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con molta probabilita' i nostri figli passeranno attraverso le stesse cose...


tiè! toccatina a i gioielli di famiglia...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> purtroppo sì


fossero solo i 40enni, ce ne sono anche oltre 40enni


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LDS ha 20 anni... l'eta' un po giustifica le cazzate... pensate un po ci son 40enni che fanno queste cazzate.
> 
> Comunque usa il preservativo


anche se non è la stessa cosa ... usa il preservativo
oppure masturbati ... in quel caso lava bene le mani prima


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Con molta probabilita' i nostri figli passeranno attraverso le stesse cose...


  io c'ho il maschio.....se mi accorgo che fa lo *******....lo castro


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tiè! toccatina a i gioielli di famiglia...


Caro mettilo in conto... cosi' non ti arrivera' tra capo e collo... se e dico se, dovessi mai venirlo a sapere 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I miei non sanno manco la meta' delle boiate che ho combinato


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io c'ho il maschio.....se mi accorgo che fa lo *******....lo castro


che dolore! no castrare no!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io c'ho il maschio.....se mi accorgo che fa lo *******....lo castro


Vedi risposta a Mrs. Alex


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> più di 40
> meno di 45
> perchè questa domanda?


per avere figli 20enni o giu' di li, ti sei sposato giovane anche tu vedo


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io c'ho il maschio.....se mi accorgo che fa lo *******....lo castro


spero che non siano solo parole al vento...questi uomini avranno pure delle madri che li avranno educati no?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> per avere figli 20enni o giu' di li, ti sei sposato giovane anche tu vedo


 eh


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedi risposta a Mrs. Alex


Mrs? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















aspè che ne dò un'altra di toccatina...2 minuti fa ero ancora un Mr


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> anche se non è la stessa cosa ... usa il preservativo
> oppure masturbati ... in quel caso lava bene le mani prima


***** ridi... c'e' poco da ridere sai...

Se si fa i rasponi sono affari suoi rimane tutto con lui


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> spero che non siano solo parole al vento...questi uomini avranno pure delle madri che li avranno educati no?


 
ale....scetati....la mamma sono io: secondo te sono solo parole al vento?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Mrs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ***** ridi... c'e' poco da ridere sai...
> 
> Se si fa i rasponi sono affari suoi rimane tutto con lui


oh oggi l'ho messa sul ridere ma sull'uso del preservativo son serio.
ovviamente se si fa le seghe può avere l'accortezza di farlo senza ma lavandosi bene le mani prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




direi anche dopo


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale....scetati....la mamma sono io: secondo te sono solo parole al vento?


emma...emma...sai quante mammine femminista ancora più radicali di te sono madri di molti di questi? quindi la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> oh oggi l'ho messa sul ridere ma sull'uso del preservativo son serio.
> ovviamente se si fa le seghe può avere l'accortezza di farlo senza ma lavandosi bene le mani prima
> 
> 
> ...



Dopo anche una doccia non e' da escludere


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> oh oggi l'ho messa sul ridere ma sull'uso del preservativo son serio.
> ovviamente se si fa le seghe può avere l'accortezza di farlo senza ma lavandosi bene le mani prima
> 
> 
> ...


anche durante non è male...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> appunto...non scherziamo...con tutto che alla fine un tradimento si possa concepire/perdonare perlomeno bisogna essere *abbastanza adulti per non giustificarsi e prendersi le proprie responsabilità con le conseguenze annesse....compresi gli schiaffi di un genitore/fratello...[/*quote]
> 
> un mio amico si è pure beccato una denuncia dal moroso della figlia perché lo ha preso per il coppino.il moroso della figlia e un semi sbandato che le chiede in continuazione soldi. si è accorto della cosa solo perché dopo averle fatto un buono fruttifero, quando è andato a riporlo nel solito posto, si è accorto che ne mancavano parecchi.
> morale... la figlia non gli rivolge più la parola e in gennaio dovrà affrontare un processo per percosse o non so bene per aver preso per il coppino quel farabutto del moroso della figlia..


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

io parlo serenamente sia col maschio che con la femmina. non sono uno di quei genitori che pensa che i figli raccontino tutto perchè è utopico ma mantenendo il dialogo fluido e aperto magari capita che ti chiedano qualche consiglio.
l'importante è non essere "pesanti"


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > appunto...non scherziamo...con tutto che alla fine un tradimento si possa concepire/perdonare perlomeno bisogna essere *abbastanza adulti per non giustificarsi e prendersi le proprie responsabilità con le conseguenze annesse....compresi gli schiaffi di un genitore/fratello...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> emma...emma...sai quante mammine femminista ancora più radicali di te sono madri di molti di questi? quindi la teoria è una cosa, la pratica un'altra...


Quotolo... si puo' dare una base di _educazione sentimentale_ ma qusto non vuol dire che faranno le loro scelte, talvolta poco felici


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche durante non è male...


ricordo che da ragazzo un mio amico le faceva usando il famoso "super soap"


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ricordo che da ragazzo un mio amico le faceva usando il famoso "super soap"




























ai miei tempi c'era la gommina simmons...fissaggio fortissimo


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > appunto...non scherziamo...con tutto che alla fine un tradimento si possa concepire/perdonare perlomeno bisogna essere *abbastanza adulti per non giustificarsi e prendersi le proprie responsabilità con le conseguenze annesse....compresi gli schiaffi di un genitore/fratello...[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io parlo serenamente sia col maschio che con la femmina. non sono uno di quei genitori che pensa che i figli raccontino tutto perchè è utopico ma mantenendo il dialogo fluido e aperto magari capita che ti chiedano qualche consiglio.
> l'importante è non essere "pesanti"


 la fortuna di averli fatti da giovani o giovanissimi è proprio il grado di complicità e confidenza che si riescono ad instaurare.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

*rimedi*



Anna A ha detto:


> un mio amico si è pure beccato una denuncia dal moroso della figlia perché lo ha preso per il coppino.il moroso della figlia e un semi sbandato che le chiede in continuazione soldi. si è accorto della cosa solo perché dopo averle fatto un buono fruttifero, quando è andato a riporlo nel solito posto, si è accorto che ne mancavano parecchi.
> morale... la figlia non gli rivolge più la parola e in gennaio dovrà affrontare un processo per percosse o non so bene per aver preso per il coppino quel farabutto del moroso della figlia..


chiusura del buono fruttifero e sberlazzi anche alla figliola..


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> chiusura del buono fruttifero e sberlazzi anche alla figliola..


quoto...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fortuna di averli fatti da giovani o giovanissimi è proprio il grado di complicità e confidenza che si riescono ad instaurare.



Concordo.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> chiusura del buono fruttifero e sberlazzi anche alla figliola..


Tanto denuncia piu' denuncia meno... tanto vale chiudere il cerchio


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fortuna di averli fatti da giovani o giovanissimi è proprio il grado di complicità e confidenza che si riescono ad instaurare.


questo è vero ... con mio figlio vado a giocare a pallone insieme e  poi il pub ... e quindi magari gli viene naturale parlare di ragazze con suo padre. anche se il rapporto è sempre padre figlio non come tra amici ... aperto ma con le regole padre/figlio.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e quindi? per mia figlia mi becco una bella denuncia si
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fortuna di averli fatti da giovani o giovanissimi è proprio il grado di complicità e confidenza che si riescono ad instaurare.


Si e no... secondo me da giovanissimi si e' ancora figli e non mi sembra il caso di fare i genitori


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> chiusura del buono fruttifero e sberlazzi anche alla figliola..


 questo è il primo impulso ma non serve a molto


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e no... secondo me da giovanissimi si e' ancora figli e non mi sembra il caso di fare i genitori


ci sono pro e contro ... non sarei per un partito o per l'altro a prescindere


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e no... secondo me da giovanissimi si e' ancora figli e non mi sembra il caso di fare i genitori


 può darsi.allora forse sono stata incosciente ma oggi sono entusiasta di essere a questo punto.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok... volevo solo dirti che qualche volta con i figli non sai mai se hai sbagliato tutto tu o cosa cavolo li porta a fare scelte autolesioniste e però tu come genitore non puoi fare altro che assistere perché se intervieni sei uno ******* che non capisce niente..
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> questo è il primo impulso ma non serve a molto


era una battuta chiaramente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma la chiusura del buono fruttifero mica tanto..


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> questo è il primo impulso ma non serve a molto



Non so sai... furto di soldi e' una cosa parecchio brutta col dialogo spesso non ne colgono la gravita'... lo dico per esperienza direttissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non che rubai ma usai il bancomat dei miei impropriamente* 

	
	
		
		
	


	








* dipende dai punti di vista: ho beccato le botte ma ho ancora quei bellissimi stivali Etro


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> era una battuta chiaramente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'accordo sulla chiusura del buono ma per il resto tanta pazienza


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > questi son problemi seri ... e fino a quando la figlia non capirà da sola che sta sbagliando ... non ci son caxxi che tengono
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so sai... furto di soldi e' una cosa parecchio brutta col dialogo spesso non ne colgono la gravita'... lo dico per esperienza direttissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 brava la puzzona!


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> può darsi.allora forse sono stata incosciente ma oggi sono entusiasta di essere a questo punto.


Perche' incosciente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei stata una madre responsabile/presente, devo dire che sei stata avvantaggiata perche' hai una figlia femmina (se non sbaglio), pensa a me che ho un figlio maschio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certe volte e' stato difficile, tanto difficile ... eppure il messaggio e' arrivato


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > e non ti dico quanto sta male per questo... hanno altri due figli e nessun problema con loro, ma con questa ragazza è stato sempre un rapporto problematico.
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' incosciente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora io sono un fenomeno? una femmina e uno maschio


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > pazienza....comunque qui si parla di cose diverse. nel caso del genitore che citi ne avrei parlatop con mia figlia e non sarei arrivato a menare lui, ma avrei menato mia figlia, ritirato il resto dei soldi e poi, se voleva farsi una vita con un sanguisuga, fuori da casa mia....
> ...


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora io sono un fenomeno? una femmina e uno maschio


ma hai anche la mamma che ti aiuta o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io me la sono vista da sola.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sempre quella tendenza (shopping di compensazione)... se mercoledi' qualcuno si trova ad Amsterdam mi faccia sapere prevedo vendita del campionario


 
si , è facile che io passi di li...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> può darsi.allora forse sono stata incosciente ma oggi sono entusiasta di essere a questo punto.


Ovviamente dipende... evidentemente tu eri gia' in grado... come altri probabilmente, ma in generale credo che a 18 anni non sia il caso di avere un figlio... 

Vale lo stesso discorso per i 40-50enni... poi pero' e vero che mia madre ne aveva 40 e mio padre 52... quindi come sempre e' tutto relativo


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma hai anche la mamma che ti aiuta o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non proprio e poi ora, come dicevo, son grandi


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se ti dico che le hanno provate tutte puoi credermi...
> il mio amico è andato fuori di testa perchè il moroso della figlia oltre ad essere sempre senza un soldo è pure un arrogante. lo ha trovato in birreria e non ci ha visto più. lo ha preso per il coppino e lo ha portato fuori. non gli ha fatto niente altro però hanno chiamato i carabinieri e quel fetente ha sporto denuncia per percosse... ma dico io... *sai di essere una merda e fai pure il bastardo?*


ma ti do' ragione...ma a quel punto non menerei mai lui...e ripeto..dopo aver parlato con mia figlia in tutti i modi e vedendo che lo difende comunque...bene,fuori da casa mia...non è che bisogna subire qualsiasi cosa anche dai figli e abbozzare sempre...
io parlavo di dargli una manica di botte nel caso mia figlia soffrisse per un tradimento del tipo di quello che sta subendo la ragazza di lds...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti do' ragione...ma a quel punto non menerei mai lui...e ripeto..dopo aver parlato con mia figlia in tutti i modi e vedendo che lo difende comunque...bene,fuori da casa mia...non è che bisogna subire qualsiasi cosa anche dai figli e abbozzare sempre...
> io parlavo di dargli una manica di botte nel caso mia figlia soffrisse per un tradimento del tipo di quello che sta subendo la ragazza di lds...


Non sono daccordo Alex...devono imparare a gestirsi anche queste situazioni... puoi confortare ma menare il tipo non servirebbe a nulla... nel caso ci _penzera'_ tua figlia


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Avere una relazione parallela a quella che ho adesso che ho 22 anni (non 45), che non coinvolge moglie/figli/mutui mi sembra del tutto non pertinente con il discorso che avete fatto.
Si è vero, avrei dovuto usare il preservativo e salvaguardare la salute della mia ragazza che non c'entra nulla e che se dovesse ammalarsi per colpa mia probabilmente non so manco cosa succederebbe.
Ma io non sfrutto nessuno, le compro i libri dell'università quando i suoi non lo fanno, le pago il treno se deve andare da qualche parte e io non posso accompagnarla. L'ho portata a Roma e ritorno in giornata perchè doveva vedere un professore.
Quando vi dico che non le manca nulla e che lei vive felice e beata è perchè davvero è così.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti do' ragione...ma a quel punto non menerei mai lui...e ripeto..dopo aver parlato con mia figlia in tutti i modi e vedendo che lo difende comunque...bene,fuori da casa mia...non è che bisogna subire qualsiasi cosa anche dai figli e abbozzare sempre...
> *io parlavo di dargli una manica di botte nel caso mia figlia soffrisse per un tradimento del tipo di quello che sta subendo la ragazza di lds...*


italione possiamo parlare di tutto quello che vuoi tu, io sto sbagliando, lo so. Sono egoista e non dovrei farlo. Ma lo faccio lo stesso. 
Ma se suo padre mi mettesse la mani addosso perchè sono andato con un'altra donna non so se direi si hai ragione sono uno st.ronzo di merda picchiami.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo Alex...devono imparare a gestirsi anche queste situazioni... puoi confortare ma menare il tipo non servirebbe a nulla... nel caso ci *penzera' tua figlia*


me le prenderei e quando ha finito di pestarmi me ne andrei.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo Alex...devono imparare a gestirsi anche queste situazioni... puoi confortare ma menare il tipo non servirebbe a nulla... nel caso ci _penzera'_ tua figlia


ma io mica lo faccio perchè voglio sostituirmi a lei o diseducare/educare mia figlia (che nel caso si gestirà il loro rapporto come crede) è solo un modo terra terra per prendermi una soddisfazione...chiamala pure vendetta...infantile e stupida se vuoi, ma almeno un po' di sollievo...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> italione possiamo parlare di tutto quello che vuoi tu, io sto sbagliando, lo so. Sono egoista e non dovrei farlo. Ma lo faccio lo stesso.
> Ma se suo padre mi mettesse la mani addosso perchè sono andato con un'altra donna non so se direi si hai ragione sono uno st.ronzo di merda picchiami.



No il padre non ha ragione... ma se la tua ragazza si sente in diritto di darti un calcio nella gioiellanza non ha tutti i torti


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io mica lo faccio perchè voglio sostituirmi a lei o diseducare/educare mia figlia (che nel caso si gestirà il loro rapporto come crede) è solo un modo terra terra per prendermi una soddisfazione...chiamala pure vendetta...infantile e stupida se vuoi, ma almeno un po' di sollievo...



Si lo so... ma non credo sia giusto: menare il tipo e' una soddisfazione che si dovra' prendere tua figlia... e gurda che son popo' di soddisfazioni


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No il padre non ha ragione... ma se la tua ragazza si sente in diritto di darti un calcio nella gioiellanza non ha tutti i torti


infatti. se dovesse venire fuori, primo penso che me ne andrei dal posto in cui sto. Perchè se lo sa la mia ragazza lo sa anche suo marito e allora li si che avrei paura della mia salute. 
in secondo luogo se suo padre mi piacchiasse penso che il mio avvoccato sarebbe tempestivamente chiamato.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> infatti. se dovesse venire fuori, primo penso che me ne andrei dal posto in cui sto. Perchè se lo sa la mia ragazza lo sa anche suo marito e allora li si che avrei paura della mia salute.
> in secondo luogo se suo padre mi piacchiasse penso che il mio avvoccato sarebbe tempestivamente chiamato.


Lascia perdere l'avvocato... pensa se fosse tua figlia... magari puoi rispondere alle botte


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> italione possiamo parlare di tutto quello che vuoi tu, io sto sbagliando, lo so. Sono egoista e non dovrei farlo. Ma lo faccio lo stesso.
> *Ma se suo padre mi mettesse la mani addosso perchè sono andato con un'altra donna non so se direi si hai ragione sono uno st.ronzo di merda picchiami.*


questo è un'altro paio di maniche...
anche io sono uno che va in giro ad accoppare cani sbagliando, lo so. ma è più forte di me. ma se un padrone di uno di loro venisse a menarmi mica gli dico picchiami, sono una merda... piuttosto sono disposto a prendermi il morso dal cane e via...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si lo so... ma non credo sia giusto: menare il tipo e' una soddisfazione che si dovra' prendere tua figlia... e gurda che son popo' di soddisfazioni


una cosa non esclude l'altra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















se anche la madre di mia figlia volesse fare altrettanto si accomodasse...una spedizione punitiva...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> infatti. se dovesse venire fuori, primo penso che me ne andrei dal posto in cui sto. Perchè se lo sa la mia ragazza lo sa anche suo marito e allora li si che avrei paura della mia salute.
> *in secondo luogo se suo padre mi piacchiasse penso che il mio avvoccato sarebbe tempestivamente chiamato.*


e chi se ne fregherebbe?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> una cosa non esclude l'altra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E se fosse tua figlia ad essere la stronzona? 

Io lo dissi per Barby, se fosse stata Sbarella a comportarsi cosi' un ceffone non glielo avrebbe levato manco l'altissimo


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e chi se ne fregherebbe?


ti assicuro che te ne fregherebbe.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

lasciamo perdere per un attimo chi menerebbe chi...
faciamo un'ipotesi lds...
la tua ragazza ti scopre...in questo momento, senza pensarci troppo, quale sarebbe la prima cosa che ti verrebbe da dirle?
e come ti comporteresti con lei in un secondo momento?


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lascia perdere l'avvocato... pensa se fosse tua figlia... magari puoi rispondere alle botte


io non alzo le mani contro nessuno. La violenza è una cosa che detesto. Ma ti farei passare 5 brutti minuti ugualmente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ti assicuro che te ne fregherebbe.


invece ti assicuro che non me ne fregherebbe...chi assicura chi adesso?


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non alzo le mani contro nessuno. La violenza è una cosa che detesto. Ma ti farei passare 5 brutti minuti ugualmente.


aggiungi fisica....


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere per un attimo chi menerebbe chi...
> faciamo un'ipotesi lds...
> la tua ragazza ti scopre...in questo momento, senza pensarci troppo, quale sarebbe la prima cosa che ti verrebbe da dirle?
> e come ti comporteresti con lei in un secondo momento?


le direi che mi dispiace tanto averla conosciuta. E' la ragazzia più buona e onesta della terra e che io sono stato una merda a farle del male. Mi eclisserei dalla sua esistenza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> le direi che mi dispiace tanto averla conosciuta. E' la ragazzia più buona e onesta della terra e che io sono stato una merda a farle del male. Mi eclisserei dalla sua esistenza.


perfetto, se sei così onesto come fai trasparire da questa risposta dovresti farlo subito....


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> invece ti assicuro che non me ne fregherebbe...chi assicura chi adesso?


guarda non abbiamo la controprova. Se vuoi ci incontriamo e tu mi picchi, poi dopo tutto l'iter ne riparliamo. E' un discorso senza senso.


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> perfetto, se sei così onesto come fai trasparire da questa risposta dovresti farlo subito....


mi sono lavato, esco e la porto a mangiare fuori e le dedico tutto me stesso invece. E forse vaffan.culo mando anche a cagare l'altra.

Che a parlar con voi mi passa l'entusiasmo per lei.


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> le direi che mi dispiace tanto averla conosciuta. E' la ragazzia più buona e onesta della terra e che io sono stato una merda a farle del male. *Mi eclisserei dalla sua esistenza.*


Nooooo, non fare il tragico ... lasciala, sii leale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda non abbiamo la controprova. Se vuoi ci incontriamo e tu mi picchi, poi dopo tutto l'iter ne riparliamo. E' un discorso senza senso.


no, forse non ci siamo capiti......io verrei a menarti cosciente e *prendendomene tutte le responsabilità del caso* consapevole anche che potrei benissimo anche prenderne a mia volta o di prendermi una denuncia.......cosa che tu non fai nei confronti di questa ragazza...


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Avere una relazione parallela a quella che ho adesso che ho 22 anni (non 45), che non coinvolge moglie/figli/mutui mi sembra del tutto non pertinente con il discorso che avete fatto.
> Si è vero, avrei dovuto usare il preservativo e salvaguardare la salute della mia ragazza che non c'entra nulla e che se dovesse ammalarsi per colpa mia probabilmente non so manco cosa succederebbe.
> Ma io non sfrutto nessuno, le compro i libri dell'università quando i suoi non lo fanno, le pago il treno se deve andare da qualche parte e io non posso accompagnarla. L'ho portata a Roma e ritorno in giornata perchè doveva vedere un professore.
> Quando vi dico che non le manca nulla e che lei vive felice e beata è perchè davvero è così.


che c u l o che ha..  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ha tutto questo ma le manca una persona sincera che la ami davvero e che la rispetti


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sono lavato, esco e la porto a mangiare fuori e le dedico tutto me stesso invece. *E forse vaffan.culo mando anche a cagare l'altra.*
> 
> Che a parlar con voi mi passa l'entusiasmo per lei.


Attendo fiduciosa


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sono lavato, esco e la porto a mangiare fuori e le dedico tutto me stesso invece. E forse vaffan.culo mando anche a cagare l'altra.
> 
> Che a parlar con voi mi passa l'entusiasmo per lei.


lei chi? quella sposata?
ma scusa, pensavi che ti si dicesse bravo continua così perchè fai bene a prenderti il meglio da tutte e due aggratis?
mah!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Avere una relazione parallela a quella che ho adesso che ho 22 anni (non 45), che non coinvolge moglie/figli/mutui mi sembra del tutto non pertinente con il discorso che avete fatto.
> Si è vero, avrei dovuto usare il preservativo e salvaguardare la salute della mia ragazza che non c'entra nulla e che se dovesse ammalarsi per colpa mia probabilmente non so manco cosa succederebbe.
> Ma io non sfrutto nessuno, le compro i libri dell'università quando i suoi non lo fanno, le pago il treno se deve andare da qualche parte e io non posso accompagnarla. L'ho portata a Roma e ritorno in giornata perchè doveva vedere un professore.
> Quando vi dico che non le manca nulla e che lei vive felice e beata è perchè davvero è così.


minchia che pelo sullo stomaco.......speriamo che mia figlia sia lesbica o che voglia farsi suora....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

PS: non voglio immaginare se e quando questa ragazza verrà a scoprire questa relazione come si sentirà stupida e una nullità....me' compliments...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchia che pelo sullo stomaco.......speriamo che mia figlia sia lesbica o che voglia farsi suora....



Alcune lesbiche non sono meglio di certi uomini... e visto che ci siamo non mi fido tanto manco delle suore


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchia che pelo sullo stomaco.......speriamo che mia figlia sia lesbica o che voglia farsi suora....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune lesbiche non sono meglio di certi uomini... e visto che ci siamo non mi fido tanto manco delle suore


lo so...come pare dica medusa...è un'iperbole...


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Men che meno ...suora !


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Men che meno ...suora !


ok..novella robinson crusoe col suo venerdì?
sperando che sull'isola non ci siano pecore....


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok..novella robinson crusoe col suo venerdì?
> sperando che sull'isola non ci siano pecore....


 Flo o Nim ? Eternamente bambina ovviamente


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Flo o Nim ? Eternamente bambina ovviamente


ma anche nessuna delle due...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà appunto perchè ho una figlia coetanea della sua ragazza e pensare che debba rapportarsi con questo tipo di mentalità criminale mi manda in bestia.
> e non parlo del tradimento che si può pure mettere in conto nella vita ma della maniera superficiale e menefreghista con la quale si gioca con la salute delle persone.


Quoto
Sono davvero imbufalita per le affermazioni di LdS che non sono solo sue.
Trovo ridicolo che sbandieri la sua potenza e poi affermi che basta una sottile pullicola a cambiare tutto.
E' una presunzione assurda la fiducia che dice di avere non solo nei confronti di una donna che sa capace di mentire come bere un bicchier d'acqua, ma pure nei confronti del marito di lei...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2008)

Non vedo il problema - hai stuzzicato il suo interesse e ti sei preso una stuzzicatina all'incontrario - chiamerei azione e reazione un flirt economico andato a segno per entrambi


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

tornando al post iniziale.
domanda:"quante/i di voi se fosse state al posto di lds, anzichè innescare 'sto popò di pippone, avreste passato al telefono il vs amico/a facoltoso per poi farvi un po' di risate?"


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tornando al post iniziale.
> domanda:"quante/i di voi se fosse state al posto di lds, anzichè innescare 'sto popò di pippone, avreste passato al telefono il vs amico/a facoltoso per poi farvi un po' di risate?"


secondo me , a parte la gelosia caratteriale che una persona può avere o non avere , in questi frangenti si svela quanto siamo sicuri dell'altro e se una battuta simile ci spiazza ...lo siamo ben poco .


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

se è per questo, tornando al quesito iniziale e restando in termini generali, è paradossale che da bugiardi ci si stupisca dell'insincerità di altri bugiardi..


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> se è per questo, tornando al quesito iniziale e restando in termini generali, è paradossale che da bugiardi ci si stupisca dell'insincerità di altri bugiardi..


ma il ladro si sente sempre rubato....


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> secondo me , a parte la gelosia caratteriale che una persona può avere o non avere , in questi frangenti si svela quanto siamo sicuri dell'altro e se una battuta simile ci spiazza ...lo siamo ben poco .


ok...ma tu avresti fatto quello che ho scritto io si o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tornando al post iniziale.
> domanda:"quante/i di voi se fosse state al posto di lds, anzichè innescare 'sto popò di pippone, avreste passato al telefono il vs amico/a facoltoso per poi farvi un po' di risate?"


 Tornando al post iniziale ...quel dialogo per me è la fiera del cattivo gusto da parte di tutti e due e rivela il reciproco disprezzo per la situazione che hanno scelto di vivere.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tornando al post iniziale ...quel dialogo per me è la fiera del cattivo gusto da parte di tutti e due e rivela il reciproco disprezzo per la situazione che hanno scelto di vivere.


e 2...
ok...ma tu avresti fatto quello che ho scritto io si o no? 	
e non rispondermi che in una situazione di questo tipo non ti ci saresti mai messa....questo lo so da me...:c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 incazzatura preventiva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...ma tu avresti fatto quello che ho scritto io si o no?


Io ( fossi stata in lei ) non avrei mai fatto la battuta sull'amico , non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente una cosa simile  ....Al posto di lsd penso che gliel'avrei passato  .


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> *Io ( fossi stata in lei ) non avrei mai fatto la battuta sull'amico , non mi sarebbe mai venuta in mente una cosa simile*  ....Al posto di lsd penso che gliel'avrei passato  .


omamma! e perche?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> omamma! e perche?


perchè non mi avrebbe fatto nè caldo nè freddo sentir parlare di uno che spende mille euro in un jeans e un maglione . Non mi sarebbe venuta l'ispirazione per la battuta , probabilmente non avrei proprio trovato nessun imput per un commento sull'amico .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e 2...
> ok...ma tu avresti fatto quello che ho scritto io si o no?
> e non rispondermi che in una situazione di questo tipo non ti ci saresti mai messa....questo lo so da me...:c_laugh
> 
> ...


Non riesco a immaginare un dialogo del genere. Non frequento persone che spendono uno stipendio in un paio di jeans, non avrei mai fatto il commento di LdS, e i commenti di lei sia il primo scherzoso sia il secondo "idealistici" non mi sarebbero mai venuti in mente in quel contesto.
Io avrei mandato a trovarsi un'altra LdS se fossi stata in lei e avrei mandato lei a cercarsi un altro se fossi stata in lui. Ma io non mi trovo a vivere quella situazione.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tornando al post iniziale ...quel dialogo per me *è la fiera del cattivo gusto* da parte di tutti e due e rivela il reciproco disprezzo per la situazione che hanno scelto di vivere.


questo era sottinteso 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Pero' sono meno severa con LDS, perché in fondo quella sposata e piu' matura è lei....e vista dal di fuori è un personaggino piccolo piccolo!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> cioè?


sei il bel ragazzo giovane e virile che le sta ai piedi.

un giocattolo!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> oramai sono mesi che va avanti. Non penso che mi lasci così e soprattutto per prendersene un altro.


oh, lo farà, è solo questione di tempo!
Tra l'altro che direbbe la gente se lasciasse il marito per te? Ne uscirebbe malissimo.

E no, una donna VERAMENTE innamorata, non si comporta così! (ricordati sempre la storia di Salomone...)


----------



## Old Confù (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando siamo insieme mi ama anche con i fatti. Passiamo ore e ore al telefono tutti i giorni, se non ci fosse niente o non le facesse piacere stare con me non lo farebbe. *Tu staresti 3 ore al giorno al telefono con uno tutti i giorni solo per il tuo ego *o per prenderlo in giro?


Libertà, conosco chi lo fà....chi fa sentire importanti le persone...anche se sa di nn amarle ma di stare compiendo un atto di puro egoismo!!!C'è chi non le tratta male e sembra del tutto coinvolto ma allo stesso tempo nn rinuncerebbe alla sicurezza di un'altra storia seria...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> io non presso ovvio, anche perchè lavoro 12 ore al giorno e ho i miei impegni. se fossi single probabilmente non starei ad aspettarla come un cretino.



no infatti non sei un cretino sei molto peggio....


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, proprio non avevo scelta.
> 
> Ero a casa sua con altri amici e il marito non doveva esserci e invece è spuntato all'improvviso. Mi sono pietrificato, ma non potevo fare altrimenti. Mica potevo andare via.



e ora siete grandi amici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io davvero non ho parole per la tranquillità che trasmetti

non voglio esagerare...ma sembra la banalità del male...


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no infatti non sei un cretino sei molto peggio....



C'è ne di persone orrende nella vita. Tu forse ti senti una persona migliore di me?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e ora siete grandi amici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non siamo amici, non ci esco non voglio situazioni in cui possa stare con lui perchè è da beceri animali stare in sua compagnia. E' successo e se è l'unico modo che ho stare con lei lo faccio ugualmente. Il male, per forza di cosa, tu lo stigmatizzi con un tradimento, ma se non ho altra scelta lo faccio uguale.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tornando al post iniziale ...quel dialogo per me è la fiera del cattivo gusto da parte di tutti e due e rivela il reciproco disprezzo per la situazione che hanno scelto di vivere.


Perchè cattivo gusto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non siamo amici, non ci esco non voglio situazioni in cui possa stare con lui perchè è da beceri animali stare in sua compagnia. E' successo e se è l'unico modo che ho stare con lei lo faccio ugualmente. Il male, per forza di cosa, tu lo stigmatizzi con un tradimento, ma *se non ho altra scelta* lo faccio uguale.


 Si sono scritti libri sulla possibilità di scelta e di disobbedienza anche in regimi totalitari ...forse tu, con il tuo nick, dovresti ammettere che avresti potuto scegliere e potresti scegliere altro.
Quando sarai disposto ad analizzarti davvero ...saremo qui


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Alesera hai detto una cazzata al ragazzino ammettilo!
e tu LDS usa il preservativo e continua a scopartela (tanto se non lo fai tu lo fa qualcun altro e per il marito è lo stesso) ... per i sensi di colpa c'è tempo quando sarai vecchio


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si sono scritti libri sulla possibilità di scelta e di disobbedienza anche in regimi totalitari ...forse tu, con il tuo nick, dovresti ammettere che avresti potuto scegliere e potresti scegliere altro.
> Quando sarai disposto ad analizzarti davvero ...saremo qui


ho scelto di innamorarmi di questa donna, ho scelto di vivermi quello che volevo egoisticamente. Non mi pento di quello che ho fatto. Se posso evitare di stare con il marito lo faccio. Quando è necessario farlo non mi tiro indietro. A prescindere che ho una relazione con sua moglie, sono comunque sua amica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Perchè cattivo gusto?


 L'ho scritto in seguito.
Non mi piace il tuo amico, non mi piacciono le tue battute e non mi piacciono quelle di lei.
Ma è questione di gusti.
Io vi leggo una reciproca sfiducia e auto-disprezzo.
Io credo che la schizofrenia con cui vivi questa relazione non ti faccia bene e che sia un'evasione da te stesso (per lei non so, ma è qualcosa di simile), ma non vuoi scavare dentro di te.


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*

Hai mai prospettato l'ipotesi che sia semplicemente una collezionista? 
E ti prego non dirmi che non può essere e che tu la conosci, se fossi così non ti stupirebbe nulla del suo comportamento ... e sapresti amche perché lo assume! 
Bruja


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> Sono davvero imbufalita per le affermazioni di LdS che non sono solo sue.
> *Trovo ridicolo che sbandieri la sua potenza* e poi affermi che basta una sottile pullicola a cambiare tutto.
> E' una presunzione assurda la fiducia che dice di avere non solo nei confronti di una donna che sa capace di mentire come bere un bicchier d'acqua, ma pure nei confronti del marito di lei...



leggi ed interpreti si vede fra le rigue presuppondendo un qualcosa che vuoi tu. A me non piace fare sesso con il preservativo e non lo faccio 1) perchè mi da fastidio e mi fa male, 2) perchè voglio divertirmi fino in fondo.
Lei non zoccoleggia in giro, mi fido. Quando non siamo insieme lei sta con il marito e quando non sta con il marito sta con me o al telefono o fisicamente. Ed è sana.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> C'è ne di persone orrende nella vita. Tu forse ti senti una persona migliore di me?



certo.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho scritto in seguito.
> Non mi piace il tuo amico, non mi piacciono le tue battute e non mi piacciono quelle di lei.
> Ma è questione di gusti.
> Io vi leggo una reciproca sfiducia e auto-disprezzo.
> Io credo che la schizofrenia con cui vivi questa relazione non ti faccia bene e che sia un'evasione da te stesso (per lei non so, ma è qualcosa di simile), ma non vuoi scavare dentro di te.


non ti piace una persona che spende 1000 euro per un paio di jeans e un maglione e non sai manco chi sia. Mi sembra quanto meno ridicolo e un pregiudizio di cattivo gusto. A me non è piaciuta la battuta che ha fatto a me per tanti motivi e io le ho risposto forse nemmeno come avrei dovuto.
La schizofrenia è una malattia, grave per giunta. E io non scappo da me stesso avendo una relazione con questa donna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> leggi ed interpreti si vede fra le rigue presuppondendo un qualcosa che vuoi tu. A me non piace fare sesso con il preservativo e non lo faccio 1) perchè mi da fastidio e mi fa male, 2) perchè voglio divertirmi fino in fondo.
> Lei non zoccoleggia in giro, mi fido. Quando non siamo insieme lei sta con il marito e quando non sta con il marito sta con me o al telefono o fisicamente. Ed è sana.


 Oltre a fidarti di una che hai visto mentire con facilità, ti fidi anche di suo marito?


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non siamo amici, non ci esco non voglio situazioni in cui possa stare con lui perchè è da beceri animali stare in sua compagnia. E' successo e se è l'unico modo che ho stare con lei lo faccio ugualmente. Il male, per forza di cosa, tu lo stigmatizzi con un tradimento, ma se non ho altra scelta lo faccio uguale.



 

lo fai uguale perchè sei quello che sei tutto qui

è fiato sprecato infatti che io risponda


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo.


la presunzione che tu sia tale dovrebbe farti ragionare. Ma anche i mafiosi che non tollerano il tradimento e vanno in chiesa tutte le domeniche si sentono migliori degli altri. 

Prima di sentenziare giudizi Ale dovresti riflettere.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai mai prospettato l'ipotesi che sia semplicemente una collezionista?
> E ti prego non dirmi che non può essere e che tu la conosci, se fossi così non ti stupirebbe nulla del suo comportamento ... e sapresti amche perché lo assume!
> Bruja


all'inizio si, ma come mi guarda adesso, come mi parla, quello che mi dice. Io le credo quando dice che mi vuole bene.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oltre a fidarti di una che hai visto mentire con facilità, ti fidi anche di suo marito?


non lo conosco suo marito. no, di lui non mi fido. Ma voglio sperare che tenga alla vita di sua moglie.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> lo fai uguale perchè sei quello che sei tutto qui
> 
> è fiato sprecato infatti che io risponda


quando scenderai dal tuo piedistallo divino forse potremmo anche discutere. Ma fino a quando ti sentirai illustrissimo e di animo nobile, intoccabile e imperturbabile i tuoi pregiudizi da galera ti fanno essere onesto e obiettivo  come un bambino di fronte alle caramelle.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non lo conosco suo marito. no, di lui non mi fido. Ma voglio sperare che tenga alla vita di sua moglie.


Mah.... qui è tutto uno sperare reciproco.
Certezze nessuna?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mah.... qui è tutto uno sperare reciproco.
> Certezze nessuna?


si lei è sana. Suo marito è sano. Io sono sano. La mia ragazza è sana. Questa è una certezza.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la presunzione che tu sia tale dovrebbe farti ragionare. Ma anche i mafiosi che non tollerano il tradimento e vanno in chiesa tutte le domeniche si sentono migliori degli altri.
> 
> Prima di sentenziare giudizi Ale dovresti riflettere.




io non scrivo su dei forum vantadomi di aver scopato una strafiga e di essere fidanzato, ai miei tempi quando mi innamorai di una impegnata lasciai la mia ragazza perchè non si meritava di soffrire ed ora anche se io hi preso una bella mazzata lei sta con un altro e sta bene...le ho dato la possibilità di avere di piu ed io di presentarmi con coerenza all'amore

te sei uno che
a) usa la sua ragazza
b)si fa amico il marito di lei( io al ragazzo della mia chiesi  scusa e mi diedi della merda, dicendogli di perdonarla....

si siamo diversi

e fai come sempre paragoni del caxxo

te non sei mafioso

ma resti uno senza palle


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo.


alesera la stai facendo fuori dal vasino


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando scenderai dal tuo piedistallo divino forse potremmo anche discutere. Ma fino a quando ti sentirai illustrissimo e di animo nobile, intoccabile e imperturbabile i tuoi pregiudizi da galera ti fanno essere onesto e obiettivo come un bambino di fronte alle caramelle.


guarda che lui è solo invidioso che non trova una che gliela dia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non lo conosco suo marito. no, di lui non mi fido. Ma voglio sperare che tenga alla vita di sua moglie.


Lui ci tiene...ma il preservativo lo infastidisce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E la tua ragazza è convinta che tu tenga alla tua vita e alla sua....


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non scrivo su dei forum vantadomi di aver *scopato una strafiga* e di essere fidanzato, ai miei tempi quando mi innamorai di una impegnata lasciai la mia ragazza perchè non si meritava di soffrire ed ora anche se io hi preso una bella mazzata lei sta con un altro e sta bene...le ho dato la possibilità di avere di piu ed io di presentarmi con coerenza all'amore
> 
> te sei uno che
> a) usa la sua ragazza
> ...


 da quello che ho letto di te magari non l'hai nemmeno mai annusata una strafiga.
non credere di essere migliore di lui e di avere le palle solo per le cagate che hai scritto qui sopra.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non scrivo su dei forum vantadomi di aver scopato una strafiga e di essere fidanzato, ai miei tempi quando mi innamorai di una impegnata lasciai la mia ragazza perchè non si meritava di soffrire ed ora anche se io hi preso una bella mazzata lei sta con un altro e sta bene...le ho dato la possibilità di avere di piu ed io di presentarmi con coerenza all'amore
> 
> te sei uno che
> a) usa la sua ragazza
> ...


Ale io non mi vanto con nessuno. Fai una cosa, che ne hai bisogno, studiati il significato delle parole che scrivi dopo di che prova a rielaborare il tutto e datti del deficiente. 

tu sei uno che

1) l'ha presa nel culo troppe volte
2) trobi davvero troppo poco
3) spari sentenze
4) le palle non sai manco cosa siano
5) non conosci l'italiano, e questo è sicuro.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera la stai facendo fuori dal vasino


forse il vasino non sa manco cosa sia.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quando scenderai dal tuo piedistallo divino forse potremmo anche discutere. Ma fino a quando ti sentirai illustrissimo e di animo nobile, intoccabile e imperturbabile i tuoi pregiudizi da galera ti fanno essere onesto e obiettivo  come un bambino di fronte alle caramelle.





















ripeto al contrario di te mi sono assunto sempre le mie responsabilità
te stai cosi solo perchè sai che finita la festa quella poraccia della tua ragzza starà la ad aspettarti

preferisco essere single ma non vivere quello che vivi te
almeno me ne starei zitto....sapendo che qualcosa non quadra...

te mi sembra che ci sguazzi alla grande
comunque hai 23 anni

prenderai le giuste mazzate che ti faranno crescere........


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lui ci tiene...ma il preservativo lo infastidisce...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se avessi storie clandestine abituali mi metterei il preservativo. Lei mi ha fatto intendere la prima volta che potevamo farlo senza e che non c'era nessun problema. Mi vuole bene e tanto e non mi farebbe mai del male come io non lo farei a lei. Perchè non riuscite a credermi. 
Io voglio solo che lei sia felice e lei vuole la stessa cosa da me, non mi rovinerebbe mai la vita.


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> all'inizio si, ma come mi guarda adesso, come mi parla, quello che mi dice. Io le credo quando dice che mi vuole bene.


Non ho motivo per non crederti, ma se ammetti che possa esserlo stata... rammenta che il collezionismo non é casuale né sporadico. 
Adesso dici non la sia perché é  presa, si sta dedicando a te... ma questo non elimina la possibilità di un'indole. 
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera la stai facendo fuori dal vasino


no mi da fastidio il suo egoismo nei confronti della ragazza!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





scopa con una donna senza rispetto e senza PROTEZIONE

e si fida....perchè non chiedi alla TUA ragazza SE LE VA BENE TUTTO QUESTO????? 

DIGLIELO NO? SENTI TESORO...IO SCOPO CON UNA DONNA SPOSATA MA è STRAFIGA EH! SENZA CONDOM...CHE NE DICI?? E' LO STESSO PER TE??

SAI..IO SENZA GODO COME UN PORCO!!


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ripeto al contrario di te mi sono assunto sempre le mie responsabilità
> te stai cosi solo perchè sai che finita la festa quella poraccia della tua ragzza starà la ad aspettarti
> 
> preferisco essere single ma non vivere quello che vivi te
> ...


ma cosa ne sai delle responsabilità che ho io. Cosa ne sai di quello che faccio nella vita. 
Non presuppore cose che non puoi nè comprendere, nè immaginare. 
Tu non sei un modello, un esempio da seguire. Se crescere alla Ale significa diventare come te, preferisco rimanere così.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho motivo per non crederti, ma se ammetti che possa esserlo stata... rammenta che il collezionismo non é casuale né sporadico.
> Adesso dici non la sia perché é  presa, si sta dedicando a te... ma questo non elimina la possibilità di un'indole.
> Bruja


i suoi occhi mi parlano. Brillano e sono innamorati come i miei. non sono un numerino, sono una persona importante per lei. Lo so, me lo dice tutti i giorni ed è così perchè conosco la sua vita.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma cosa ne sai delle responsabilità che ho io. Cosa ne sai di quello che faccio nella vita.
> Non presuppore cose che non puoi nè comprendere, nè immaginare.
> Tu non sei un modello, un esempio da seguire. Se crescere alla Ale significa diventare come te, preferisco rimanere così.



chi vuole essere un modello.?? non io che sono piendo di difetti

ma ne guardo bene dall'usare le persone come fai te e goderci anche....

almeno ti dico quello che penso di te

e la tua ragazza merita una vita migliore....non che le paghi il treno.....


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chi vuole essere un modello.?? non io che sono piendo di difetti
> 
> ma ne guardo bene dall'usare le persone come fai te e goderci anche....
> 
> ...


Ale... io non capisco come possa una donna innamorata non accorgersi che il suo uomo è innamorato di un'altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Se avessi storie clandestine abituali mi metterei il preservativo. Lei mi ha fatto intendere la prima volta che potevamo farlo senza e che non c'era nessun problema. Mi vuole bene e tanto e non mi farebbe mai del male come io non lo farei a lei. Perchè non riuscite a credermi.
> Io voglio solo che lei sia felice e lei vuole la stessa cosa da me, non mi rovinerebbe mai la vita.


 Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità di quello che scrivi?
Suo marito è sicuro della sua fedeltà. Fa bene? No.
Lei è sicura dell'amore e della fedeltà del marito che pensa si fidi di lei. Fa bene? No
Nessuno può essere sicuro né della fedeltà dell'altro né della salute di chi ha anche solo un altro partner.
L'ostinazione in questa cosa sembra quasi il segno di una "prova d'amore" che vi volete reciprocamente dare.
Ma state rischiando grosso!


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> guarda che lui è solo invidioso che non trova una che gliela dia



ti sbagli di grosso non sono però uno che usa le persone....penso proprio ad altro...a realizzarmi e a rispettare le donne che conosco...se volessi sesso facile non avrei problemi....

o ti senti preso in causa perchè anche te sei pratico di certe storie 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità di quello che scrivi?
> Suo marito è sicuro della sua fedeltà. Fa bene? No.
> Lei è sicura dell'amore e della fedeltà del marito che pensa si fidi di lei. Fa bene? No
> Nessuno può essere sicuro né della fedeltà dell'altro né della salute di chi ha anche solo un altro partner.
> ...



diglielo te che poi passo da cattivo...


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chi vuole essere un modello.?? non io che sono piendo di difetti
> 
> ma ne guardo bene dall'usare le persone come fai te e goderci anche....
> 
> ...



prima di sparare sentenze pensa alla tua vita, a quello che hai combinato nella tua vita. 

Ci sono cose che faccio che sono consapevole essere sbagliate, che non dovrei fare, ma questo non significa esser una brutta persona. Le brutte persone, sono altre.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale... io non capisco come possa una donna innamorata non accorgersi che il suo uomo è innamorato di un'altra.



ora la colpa è di quella poverina?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















dovrebbe avere le palle di dirle 

senti IO NON TI AMO.....vai per la tua strada.....tutto qui

ma è dura  da fare....quando lo feci io la mia ragazza mi mando a fare in....

mi disse le cose pegiori ma FECI il suo bene ed ora addirittura chiede la mia amicizia......


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ti sbagli di grosso non sono però uno che usa le persone....penso proprio ad altro...a realizzarmi e a rispettare le donne che conosco...se volessi sesso facile non avrei problemi....
> 
> o ti senti preso in causa perchè anche te sei pratico di certe storie
> 
> ...


la donna con la quale sta non vuole essere rispettata, nel senso che intendi tu, vuole essere scopata. se non lo fa lui lo fa un altro.
possiamo discutere sull'uso del preservativo, sulla opportunità del tradimento ma per favore risparmia lezioni su come si trattano le donne


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità di quello che scrivi?
> Suo marito è sicuro della sua fedeltà. Fa bene? No.
> Lei è sicura dell'amore e della fedeltà del marito che pensa si fidi di lei. Fa bene? No
> Nessuno può essere sicuro né della fedeltà dell'altro né della salute di chi ha anche solo un altro partner.
> ...


ma io lo so che non vado con altre donne, non devo giustificare nulla a lei. posso dirle tutto. Perchè non è mia. 
Non ci nascondiamo nulla, conosciamo tutta la nostra vita, le cose che non andavano fatte, le cose sbagliate, le cazzate. Sappiano tutto l'uno dell'altra. Non ci mentiamo su questo. Abbiamo scelto di essere sinceri con noi perchè entrambi ne avevamo bisogno di amare qualcuno sinceramnete e senza mentire. Questo ti sembra così strano?


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ora la colpa è di quella poverina??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho parlato di colpe. Ho detto che è praticamente impossibile non accorgesene.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> prima di sparare sentenze pensa alla tua vita, a quello che hai combinato nella tua vita.
> 
> Ci sono cose che faccio che sono consapevole essere sbagliate, che non dovrei fare, ma questo non significa esser una brutta persona. Le brutte persone, sono altre.





le brutte persone sono quelle che PERPETUANO cose sbagliate

io sbaglio mille volte al giorno ma cerco di cambiare

te ripeto ci sguazzi e sai che pur sbagliando ti fa comodo tutto qui

poi a me quello che combini...........

dico ciò che penso e per me sei una persona che fa del male agli altri senza diritto tutto qui.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di colpe. Ho detto che è praticamente impossibile non accorgesene.



evidentemente lei non sospetta o non sa

tra l'altro il rischio di infezione è alto per tante malattie veneree

pensa se quella poveraccia si becca qualcosa che non sa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






senza parole


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io lo so che non vado con altre donne, non devo giustificare nulla a lei. posso dirle tutto. Perchè non è mia.
> Non ci nascondiamo nulla, conosciamo tutta la nostra vita, le cose che non andavano fatte, le cose sbagliate, le cazzate. Sappiano tutto l'uno dell'altra. Non ci mentiamo su questo. Abbiamo scelto di essere sinceri con noi perchè entrambi ne avevamo bisogno di amare qualcuno sinceramnete e senza mentire. Questo ti sembra così strano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io lo so che non vado con altre donne, non devo giustificare nulla a lei. posso dirle tutto. Perchè non è mia.
> Non ci nascondiamo nulla, conosciamo tutta la nostra vita, le cose che non andavano fatte, le cose sbagliate, le cazzate. Sappiano tutto l'uno dell'altra. Non ci mentiamo su questo. Abbiamo scelto di essere sinceri con noi perchè entrambi ne avevamo bisogno di amare qualcuno sinceramnete e senza mentire. Questo ti sembra così strano?


Sì.
Perché oltre a essere assurdo dire che una relazione clandestina basata sulla menzogna sistematica sia il trionfo della sincerità ...tu non hai comunque la stessa relazione con suo marito che potrebbe vivere altrettanto "sinceramente" altre relazioni ed essere portatore di malattie.
Credo che dovresti informarti di più sui modi di trasmissione delle malattie veneree e sul periodo di latenza.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

devo andare. spero di trovarti dopo ale. Sennò pazienza, un altro giorno.

Le sto facendo del male, ne sono consapevole. Ma non lo sa e non lo saprà quindi non soffrirà.
E fidati che alla sua salute ci tengo tantissimo. E non è in pericolo.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> da quello che ho letto di te magari non l'hai nemmeno mai annusata una strafiga.
> non credere di essere migliore di lui e di avere le palle solo per le cagate che hai scritto qui sopra.



io dico quello che voglio e non rende un uomo migliore se ANNUSA UNA STRAFIGA....figurati a me che me ne frega.....io rispondo a quello che leggo e se permetti a me quello che fa alla sua ragazza non piace

poi ripeto oguno fa quello che crede spero ci sia e penso ci sia una giustizia che ci fa pagare le caxxate fatte

abbiamo proprio altre visioni del mondo......


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *la donna con la quale sta non vuole essere rispettata, nel senso che intendi tu, vuole essere scopata. se non lo fa lui lo fa un altro.*
> possiamo discutere sull'uso del preservativo, sulla opportunità del tradimento ma per favore risparmia lezioni su come si trattano le donne



Io credo che a te qualche lezione non guasterebbe...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ale io non mi vanto con nessuno. Fai una cosa, che ne hai bisogno, studiati il significato delle parole che scrivi dopo di che prova a rielaborare il tutto e datti del deficiente.
> 
> tu sei uno che
> 
> ...




te lo conosci alla grande


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io dico quello che voglio e non rende un uomo migliore se ANNUSA UNA STRAFIGA....figurati a me che me ne frega.....io rispondo a quello che leggo e se permetti a me quello che fa alla sua ragazza non piace
> 
> poi ripeto oguno fa quello che crede spero ci sia e penso ci sia una giustizia che ci fa pagare le caxxate fatte
> 
> abbiamo proprio altre visioni del mondo......


ognuno di noi fa caxxate lui ne fa di quel tipo tu ne farai altre.
ha 20 anni


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che a te qualche lezione non guasterebbe...


dici?
non rapportare tutto alla tua persona o a cosa vorresti tu. ci sono donne che vogliono solo essere scopate. esistono ... mettitelo in testa. non ci trovo nulla di strano. nessun coinvolgimento ma solo sesso. stanno bene con la loro famiglia ma vogliono sesso.
saranno anche strane, dal tuo punto di vista, ma esistono. non ho detto che TUTTE le donne vogliono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> la donna con la quale sta non vuole essere rispettata, nel senso che intendi tu, vuole essere scopata. se non lo fa lui lo fa un altro.
> possiamo discutere sull'uso del preservativo, sulla opportunità del tradimento ma per favore risparmia lezioni su come si trattano le donne



mi hai detto una cosa da poco 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















no no le lezioni le prendo da voi 2 che siete grandi maschioni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   figurati...voi avete le stra***** io manco le annuso


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ognuno di noi fa* caxxate *lui ne fa di quel tipo tu ne farai altre.
> * ha 20 anni*


Appunto! ... se non le fa a questa eta', quando le fara'?


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi hai detto una cosa da poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da quello che ho letto non ti farebbero male alcune migliaia di lezioni ... io però le faccio a pagamento ... se non te le puoi permettere parla con LDS magari lui è piu magnanimo


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ognuno di noi fa caxxate lui ne fa di quel tipo tu ne farai altre.
> ha 20 anni



appunto è un forum io mi prendo i fischi se mi trombo una persona mettendo a rischio la salute della mia donna

anzi vorrei che ci fosse qualcuno con un pò di cervello che me lo dicesse

come poi è stato con Verena e altre...

poi di certo non competo con te sul fatto delle conquiste....te sai cosa vuole una donna figurati


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> da quello che ho letto non ti farebbero male alcune migliaia di lezioni ... io però le faccio a pagamento ... se non te le puoi permettere parla con LDS magari lui è piu magnanimo



no no no ci arrivo proprio ai vostri livelli..... figurati..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vedrò che posso fare....non posso permettermi lezioni costose...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> appunto è un forum io mi prendo i fischi se mi trombo una persona mettendo a rischio la salute della mia donna
> 
> anzi vorrei che ci fosse qualcuno con un pò di cervello che me lo dicesse
> 
> ...


 lo sapevo che si spargeva subito la voce!


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> lo sapevo che si spargeva subito la voce!



lo sanno tutti qui dentro che l'uomo vero sei te

poi c'è LDS che ti segue a ruota....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> dici?
> non rapportare tutto alla tua persona o a cosa vorresti tu. ci sono donne che vogliono solo essere scopate. esistono ... mettitelo in testa. non ci trovo nulla di strano. nessun coinvolgimento ma solo sesso. stanno bene con la loro famiglia ma vogliono sesso.
> saranno anche strane, dal tuo punto di vista, ma esistono. non ho detto che TUTTE le donne vogliono la stessa cosa.


Io non rapporto tutto alla mia persona... vado solo oltre l'apparenza e oltre gli stereotipi della donna che vuole solo scopare, quella che scopa solo per amore, il ciclo, il mal di testa etc., etc...

Dubito fortemente che una persona felice e soddisfatta in famiglia si scopi un ragazzetto senza neanche avere la decenza di fargli mettere un preservativo... a quanto pare non e' solo sesso a leggere LDS... 

Ma tu sei l'intenditore di donne e io sono solo una donna...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> devo andare. spero di trovarti dopo ale. Sennò pazienza, un altro giorno.
> 
> Le sto facendo del male, ne sono consapevole. Ma non lo sa e non lo saprà quindi non soffrirà.
> E fidati che alla sua salute ci tengo tantissimo. E non è in pericolo.



guarda io la chiudo qui

fa come ti pare...


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

*Alesè & Libertà...*

Posso intervenire?

ritengo le vostre posizioni troppo agli antipodi...

*Libertà* comincio con te...ti trovo un pizzico troppo ingenuo nei confronti di lei...
o per meglio dire, ti vuoi fortemente fidare, ma anche tu sai che alla base non c'è una cosa talmente forte da poterle sconvolgere la vita...perchè per quanto tu possa piacerle(e credo tu le piaccia tanto) è sempre più grande di te, indi per cui ci pensa due volte prima di mollare armi e bagagli e coronare il vostro amore. Al di là di quello che dice nn credo tu sia il primo...per quanto mi riguarda la vive con troppa _non chalance _per essere una cosa con la quale si rapporta per la prima volta...e nn essere il primo significa che potresti anche nn essere l'ultimo e questo lo terrei comunque in considerazione...se nn altro per evitarmi dispiaceri dopo!!!
Il rapporto che hai con la tua ragazza evito di giudicarlo, perchè so che lo fai già da solo e per di più in questa sede nn ti interessa approfondire quello!!!


*Ale*, tu sei troppo duro e drastico...parli di Libertà, ma in realtà di lui nn te ne frega nulla perchè lo usi come trasposizione delle donne che ti hanno fatto soffrire...vedi in lui i comportamenti di loro e demonizzi...troppo a mio avviso, mettendoti su di un piedistallo, che come cosa per me è quasi sempre negativa, si fatta in bene che in male!!!
Devi essere più leggero...e la testa devi usarla quando ti rapporti la prima volta con donne di questo tipo, non a posteriori...lì è facile dire...._Io sono migliore.. _sbagliare capita e nn sempre è facile nn commettere subito gli stessi errori!!!

*Emme*, in linea di massima concorderei con te, la fidanzata di Libertà dovrebbe capire...ma credo che lui la tratti come una principessa, trasformando il senso di colpa in un collante anzichè in un motivo d'allontanamento!!! e così è più difficile!!!


*Uno*...ciao bello!!!!ma come va?????


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> lo sanno tutti qui dentro che l'uomo vero sei te
> 
> poi c'è LDS che ti segue a ruota....


in effetti è un figlioccio da adottare ... preferisco lui a te come erede.
sai perchè? anche se commette errori ha delle potenzialità sulle quali si può lavorare. imparerà ad usare il preservativo ... magari lascerà la sua ragazza perchè avrà ben chiaro che non la ama ... però ha già km di vantaggio su di te.
non te la prendere ma è così


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non rapporto tutto alla mia persona... vado solo oltre l'apparenza e oltre gli stereotipi della donna che vuole solo scopare, quella che scopa solo per amore, il ciclo, il mal di testa etc., etc...
> 
> Dubito fortemente che una persona felice e soddisfatta in famiglia si scopi un ragazzetto senza neanche avere la decenza di fargli mettere un preservativo... a quanto pare non e' solo sesso a leggere LDS...
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> *Emme*, in linea di massima concorderei con te, la fidanzata di Libertà dovrebbe capire...ma credo che lui la tratti come una principessa, trasformando il senso di colpa in un collante anzichè in un motivo d'allontanamento!!! e così è più difficile!!!


Beh se la tratta così è un grande attore. Ammetto sì, così è difficile.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti è un figlioccio da adottare ... preferisco lui a te come erede.
> sai perchè? anche se commette errori ha delle potenzialità sulle quali si può lavorare. imparerà ad usare il preservativo ... magari lascerà la sua ragazza perchè avrà ben chiaro che non la ama ... però ha già km di vantaggio su di te.
> non te la prendere ma è così[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> in effetti è un figlioccio da adottare ... preferisco lui a te come erede.
> sai perchè? anche se commette errori ha delle potenzialità sulle quali si può lavorare. imparerà ad usare il preservativo ... magari lascerà la sua ragazza perchè avrà ben chiaro che non la ama ... però ha già km di vantaggio su di te.
> non te la prendere ma è così



legge le istruzioni???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















come no...domani! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















in caso di dubbio chiede a te


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non rapporto tutto alla mia persona... vado solo oltre l'apparenza e oltre gli stereotipi della donna che vuole solo scopare, quella che scopa solo per amore, il ciclo, il mal di testa etc., etc...
> 
> Dubito fortemente che una persona felice e soddisfatta in famiglia si scopi un ragazzetto senza neanche avere la decenza di fargli mettere un preservativo... a quanto pare non e' solo sesso a leggere LDS...
> 
> Ma tu sei l'intenditore di donne e io sono solo una donna...


ne ho conosciute diverse di donne ... dicono, tra l'altro, che con me si parla bene e quindi nn intendo conoscere in senso intimo sempre e soltanto.
detto questo ... proprio perchè lei si scopa un ragazzino mi sembra assolutamente una che vuole solo scopare. poi, non si sa perchè (o meglio lo so ma non lo dico) ... vogliono farla passare per una storia tenera di amore.
tu sei una donna ma sei TU ... io sono un uomo che ha "parlato" con diverse donne.
prova a pensarci e forse mi dai ragione


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non rapporto tutto alla mia persona... vado solo oltre l'apparenza e oltre gli stereotipi della donna che vuole solo scopare, quella che scopa solo per amore, il ciclo, il mal di testa etc., etc...
> 
> Dubito fortemente che una persona felice e soddisfatta in famiglia si scopi un ragazzetto senza neanche avere la decenza di fargli mettere un preservativo... a quanto pare non e' solo sesso a leggere LDS...
> 
> Ma tu sei l'intenditore di donne e io sono solo una donna...


Sarà sicuramente insoddisfatta...ma questo non vuol dire che con Libertà trovi la quiete...vuol soltanto dire, che magari questo senso di inquietudine che cova dentro di sè se lo porterà sempre dietro, indipendentemente dalle persone con cui stà.

Non credo voglia essere scopata solo per sesso...ma che Libertà sia il suo svago proprio perchè la tratta da dea quello si, è la componente che manca nel suo matrimonio magari...e quindi quello che regge l'equilibrio delle 2 storie!!!


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ne ho conosciute diverse di donne ... dicono, tra l'altro, che con me si parla bene e quindi nn intendo conoscere in senso intimo sempre e soltanto.
> detto questo ... *proprio perchè lei si scopa un ragazzino mi sembra assolutamente una che vuole solo scopare*. poi, non si sa perchè (o meglio lo so ma non lo dico) ... vogliono farla passare per una storia tenera di amore.
> tu sei una donna ma sei TU ... io sono un uomo che ha "parlato" con diverse donne.
> prova a pensarci e forse mi dai ragione


Comincia a pesare l'età?


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Comincia a pesare l'età?


 dici a me?













vorrei non rispondere perchè so che tanto poi si dirà che faccio lo sborone ecc. ecc.
ma a me non mancherebbero le donne se solo le volessi. l'età, che comunque ho dichiarato e non mi pesa, non è un deterrente anzi ... direi che mi rende più affascinante


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Posso intervenire?
> 
> ritengo le vostre posizioni troppo agli antipodi...
> 
> ...



non è cosi a me di quello che fa lui con la sua amante me ne frega poco

a me da festidio il fatto che NON USI LE DIFESE CHE DEVE MICA PER LUI
MA PER LA SUA DONNA CHE NON MERITA SIMILI RISCHI

poi io non mi sento migliore di LDS che ripeto non conosco e per me può fare come crede
ma se scrive che GLI DA FASTIDIO IL CONDOM dco che per me sbaglia

ma REPLICO E CHIUDO FACESSE COME CREDE.........


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> legge le istruzioni????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non volevo dirtelo ma .... stai facendo la figura del grande segaiolo!
ma ci sta che in anni di magra si ricorra frequentemente alla masturbazione.


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh se la tratta così è un grande attore. Ammetto sì, così è difficile.


Non credo che ne percepisca la finzione...Libertà pensa che la sua ragazza sia _"quella dolce che in fondo farebbe follie per lui e poverina non merita di soffrire.."_
e questo solo fà già scattare il senso di protezione, unisci il fatto che l'amante lo appaga  e lo rende felice, stato che perdura anche nei momenti condivisi con la fidanzata...più il senso di colpa perchè sà che le fà del male e lei nn lo merita...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non volevo dirtelo ma .... stai facendo la figura del grande segaiolo!
> ma ci sta che in anni di magra si ricorra frequentemente alla masturbazione.



ma a parte il fatto che oltre certe cose che ho scritto qui il resto non lo conosci ma poi ripeto non mi offendi proprio anzi....mi fa ridere la concezione che ha per te un uomo, cioè che ideale tipo di uomo hai in testa.... un incrocio tra un porcospino e un orango ammaestrato........

ma l'avevamo capito subito che non potevamo andare d'accordo ahimè


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non è cosi a me di quello che fa lui con la sua amante me ne frega poco
> 
> a me da festidio il fatto che NON USI LE DIFESE CHE DEVE MICA PER LUI
> MA PER LA SUA DONNA CHE NON MERITA SIMILI RISCHI
> ...


Lui infatti è ingenuo anche in questo caso....e se il marito di lei...la tradisse anche? ogni volta che andiamo a letto con una persona, andiamo a letto anche con le persone con cui è stata...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma a parte il fatto che oltre certe cose che ho scritto qui il resto non lo conosci ma poi ripeto non mi offendi proprio anzi....mi fa ridere la concezione che ha per te un uomo, cioè che ideale tipo di uomo hai in testa....


qui parliamo di sesso mica dei massimi sistemi.
ora non girare la frittata per poter dire che sono lo stereotipo dell'uomo che pensa solo alla fiaa ... def


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ne ho conosciute diverse di donne ... dicono, tra l'altro, che con me si parla bene e quindi nn intendo conoscere in senso intimo sempre e soltanto.
> detto questo ... *proprio perchè lei si scopa un ragazzino mi sembra assolutamente una che vuole solo scopare. *poi, non si sa perchè (o meglio lo so ma non lo dico) ... vogliono farla passare per una storia tenera di amore.
> tu sei una donna ma sei TU ... io sono un uomo che ha "parlato" con diverse donne.
> prova a pensarci e forse mi dai ragione


questo nn c'entra un *****!!!Non è indice di nulla...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ne ho conosciute diverse di donne ... dicono, tra l'altro, che con me si parla bene e quindi nn intendo conoscere in senso intimo sempre e soltanto.
> detto questo ... proprio perchè lei si scopa un ragazzino mi sembra assolutamente una che vuole solo scopare. poi, non si sa perchè (o meglio lo so ma non lo dico) ... vogliono farla passare per una storia tenera di amore.
> tu sei una donna ma sei TU ... io sono un uomo che ha "parlato" con diverse donne.
> prova a pensarci e forse mi dai ragione


Hai ragione, io non parlo con altre donne... forse non ricevo confidenze da altre donne, sicuramente roba che non andrebbero a raccontare ad un uomo...

Il tuo problema e' proprio che non conosci le donne e non capisci che il nostro modo di rapportarsi a un uomo e' sempre condizionato, ne consegue che le confidenze sono da prendere con le pinze... 

Ma convinto tu convinti tutti


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

allora ora siate sinceri e ditemi SE SEMPRE AVETE FATTO SESSO COL PRESERVATIVO.
perchè chi ha il coniuge traditore avrebbe dovuto metterlo in conto caxxo.
LDS deve mettere in conto una FILIERA INFINITA DI SESSUOMANI ma voi avete messo in conto che il vostro partner abituale può tradirvi?
Non facciamo tanto i precisini.
IL PRESERVATIVO VA USATO MA SMETTETELA DI FARE I SANTI IN PARADISO


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Lui infatti è ingenuo anche in questo caso....e se il marito di lei...la tradisse anche? ogni volta che andiamo a letto con una persona, andiamo a letto anche con le persone con cui è stata...



io ho detto quello che lui dovrebbe fare a mio avvsio con la sua ragazza

poi se non lo fa pazienza sono sempre esperienze che fanno crescere


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non credo che ne percepisca la finzione...Libertà pensa che la sua ragazza sia _"quella dolce che in fondo farebbe follie per lui e poverina non merita di soffrire.."_
> e questo solo fà già scattare il senso di protezione, unisci il fatto che l'amante lo appaga e lo rende felice, stato che perdura anche nei momenti condivisi con la fidanzata...più il senso di colpa perchè sà che le fà del male e lei nn lo merita...


Non lo so Confù, gli uomini che mi hanno tradita e sono sempre stati protettivi nei miei confronti si sono comportati diversamente... Può essere che per LDS sia diverso. Ti ripeto, in questo caso sì può essere difficile rendersene conto.


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, io non parlo con altre donne... forse non ricevo confidenze da altre donne, sicuramente roba che non andrebbero a raccontare ad un uomo...
> 
> Il tuo problema e' proprio che non conosci le donne e non capisci che il nostro modo di rapportarsi a un uomo e' sempre condizionato, ne consegue che le confidenze sono da prendere con le pinze...
> 
> Ma convinto tu convinti tutti


Quindi tu non conosci una donna che va con un uomo SOLO PER SESSO ... ergo nessuna donna lo farebbe.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, io non parlo con altre donne... forse non ricevo confidenze da altre donne, sicuramente roba che non andrebbero a raccontare ad un uomo...
> 
> Il tuo problema e' proprio che non conosci le donne e non capisci che il nostro modo di rapportarsi a un uomo e' sempre condizionato, ne consegue che le confidenze sono da prendere con le pinze...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Sarà sicuramente insoddisfatta...ma questo non vuol dire che con Libertà trovi la quiete...vuol soltanto dire, che magari questo senso di inquietudine che cova dentro di sè se lo porterà sempre dietro, indipendentemente dalle persone con cui stà.
> 
> Non credo voglia essere scopata solo per sesso...ma che Libertà sia il suo svago proprio perchè la tratta da dea quello si, è la componente che manca nel suo matrimonio magari...e quindi quello che regge l'equilibrio delle 2 storie!!!


Lo credo anche io... pero' non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non voglia sentire... 

LDS e' stato usato e lo scopo pricipale, benche' gli esperti dicano il contrario, non e' il sesso...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, io non parlo con altre donne... forse non ricevo confidenze da altre donne, sicuramente roba che non andrebbero a raccontare ad un uomo...
> 
> *Il tuo problema e' proprio che non conosci le donne e non capisci che il nostro modo di rapportarsi a un uomo e' sempre condizionato, ne consegue che le confidenze sono da prendere con le pinze...*
> 
> Ma convinto tu convinti tutti


Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma capisco che chi mi dice cose di questo genere mi sta dicendo (essendo il suo discorso condizionato) che con me scoperebbe e basta senza implicare sentimenti e/o famiglie.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








è vero non conosco le donne ... peccato che le donne che conosco mi dicono il contrario.
ma dovrò fidarmi di una che mi legge su un forum


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Hai ragione, io non parlo con altre donne... forse non ricevo confidenze da altre donne, sicuramente roba che non andrebbero a raccontare ad un uomo...
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi tu non conosci una donna che va con un uomo SOLO PER SESSO ... ergo nessuna donna lo farebbe.


Nel caso specifico e' una donna sposata... quel particolare fa la differenza... 

Infatti il nocciolo non e' fare sesso per amore o meno...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io non mi chiamo alesera ... a me gli insulti fanno crescere 10 cm. ognuno


Non e' un insulto, solo una constatazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora ora siate sinceri e ditemi SE SEMPRE AVETE FATTO SESSO COL PRESERVATIVO.
> perchè chi ha il coniuge traditore avrebbe dovuto metterlo in conto caxxo.
> LDS deve mettere in conto una FILIERA INFINITA DI SESSUOMANI ma voi avete messo in conto che il vostro partner abituale può tradirvi?
> Non facciamo tanto i precisini.
> IL PRESERVATIVO VA USATO MA SMETTETELA DI FARE I SANTI IN PARADISO


 Il tradito, soprattutto in un matrimonio, si fida. Come si potrebbe non fidarsi della persona con cui si fanno figli e di cui si ha la corresponsabilità?!
Ma è proprio sull'esperienza di chi è stato tradito e ha avuto il timore di aver contratto malattie che esortiamo LdS a comportarsi con un minimo di prudenza.


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma capisco che chi mi dice cose di questo genere mi sta dicendo (essendo il suo discorso condizionato) che con me scoperebbe e basta senza implicare sentimenti e/o famiglie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno, ma non è che una scopa con te...perchè sei un porcone...
Che una ci stia non voglia rischiare la famiglia, non vuol dire che vuole essere scopata perchè il sesso con te la fà impazzire e nn resiste...
Viene a letto con te perchè la fai stare bene....e non perchè sei un superdotato Dio del sesso ma più che altro per una questione di coinvolgimento mentale(dovuto, nn si sà a cosa, quello dipende dalla donna)...che poi ti dica che *come la scopi è impareggiabile quella è solo una conseguenza!!!*


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io non mi chiamo alesera ... a me gli insulti fanno crescere 10 cm. ognuno
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico e' una donna sposata... quel particolare fa la differenza...
> 
> Infatti il nocciolo non e' fare sesso per amore o meno...


Lettrice cara secondo me le confidenze che vi fate tra donne sono condizionate. nessuna donna vorrebber farsi etichettare dall'altra come una poco di buono.
ti parlo di donne sposate che vanno con altri uomini solo per il gusto di scopare. ne conosco una che sta solo aspettando che il marito parta per farsi una serata con me (che ovviamente non avrà perchè me ne sbatto) ... non perchè mi ami o perchè è coinvolta ma solo perchè vuole uscire e fare un dispetto al marito.
oh non sarei il primo .... lo so. quindi di che parliamo?
questa stessa donna si è già scopato un mio amico ... con finzione di innamoramento annesso ... 
questa è una ma ... ce ne sono altre che conosco ...


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lo so Confù, gli uomini che mi hanno tradita *e sono sempre stati protettivi nei miei confronti si sono comportati diversamente... *Può essere che per LDS sia diverso. Ti ripeto, in questo caso sì può essere difficile rendersene conto.


Lo so, ma ho amici ed amiche i cui partners sono assolutamente certi della loro fedeltà proprio in virtù del fatto che nn vengono loro meno le attenzioni...
Mentre in realtà....


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non c'è bisogno che ti confronti sempre a me...sei grande ormai .....
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> all'inizio si, ma come mi guarda adesso, come mi parla, quello che mi dice. Io le credo quando dice che mi vuole bene.


 con lei ci stai tu, ti relazioni tu, tu conosci le inflessioni della sua voce e se e come cambia il suo sguardo quando posa gli occhi su di te....se non sei un pazzo visionario ....fai bene a crderle....ma cerca di stare attento.


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Uno, ma non è che una scopa con te...perchè sei un porcone...
> Che una ci stia non voglia rischiare la famiglia, non vuol dire che vuole essere scopata perchè il sesso con te la fà impazzire e nn resiste...
> Viene a letto con te perchè la fai stare bene....e non perchè sei un superdotato Dio del sesso ma più che altro per una questione di coinvolgimento mentale(dovuto, nn si sà a cosa, quello dipende dalla donna)...che poi ti dica che *come la scopi è impareggiabile quella è solo una conseguenza!!!*


va bene ... che ti devo dire?!?
tu lo chiami "la fai star bene" io dico che vuole solo scopare e non andare oltre ... cosa cambia?
anche un uomo quando scopa con una donna "sta bene" ... solo che se lo fa l'uomo è un porco che vuole solo scopare se invece lo fa la donna è perchè ... "vuole stare bene" ... dai su.
imparate a chiamare le cose e le situazioni col loro nome


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > rispondevo a te ergo ho scritto di te.
> ...


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> va bene ... che ti devo dire?!?
> tu lo chiami "la fai star bene" io dico che vuole solo scopare e non andare oltre ... cosa cambia?
> anche un uomo quando scopa con una donna "sta bene" ... solo che se lo fa l'uomo è un porco che vuole solo scopare se invece lo fa la donna è perchè ... "vuole stare bene" ... dai su.
> imparate a chiamare le cose e le situazioni col loro nome


Certo che ci sono donne che fanno sesso solo per sesso, esattamente come gli uomini. Mi infastidiva il discorso sull'età, per il resto concordo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > op non ti proprio filato avevo scritti a Lettrice ripeto sei grandicello
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo che ci sono donne che fanno sesso solo per sesso, esattamente come gli uomini. Mi infastidiva il discorso sull'età, per il resto concordo.


ecco meno male! pensavo di essere un visionario


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo ma parlavi di me ...
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io penserei ai tuoi......papà
> ...


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io penserei ai tuoi......papà
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perche' Uno ha problemi?
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > parlavo di te non con te....ripeto sei grande....dici che sei un uomo dimostra maturità o dimostri di essere un uomo solo trombando?
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Stasera avete tutti problemi a quotare. Fate edit e sistemate un po' che sembra un dialogo tra matti ...ancor più di quello che è


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei proprio deficitario in materia grigia
> ...


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stasera avete tutti problemi a quotare. Fate edit e sistemate un po' che sembra un dialogo tra matti ...ancor più di quello che è


Il colpevole e' Alesera che quota na schifezza


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tutti hanno problemi ... l'importante è avere la forza di risolverli.
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vedo che non sai agomentare se non offendi
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> va bene ... che ti devo dire?!?
> tu lo chiami "la fai star bene" io dico che vuole solo scopare e non andare oltre ... cosa cambia?
> anche un uomo quando scopa con una donna "sta bene" ... solo che se lo fa l'uomo è un porco che vuole solo scopare se invece lo fa la donna è perchè ... "vuole stare bene" ... dai su.
> imparate a chiamare le cose e le situazioni col loro nome


Non ci siamo capiti...io sono la prima a dire che a volte noi donne per giustificarci ci nascondiamo dietro a sentimenti che nn proviamo del tutto...diciamo che li esageriamo!!!

Ma tra questo e dire vengo solo per sesso c'è una differenza...

Tu possibilmente vai con una donna perchè ti attira fisicamente, magari la conosci poco però è molto sexy e ti attirra...

La donna, valuta che oltre all'attrazione, tu la faccia ridere...nota la tua sicurezza e le piace o nel caso in cui sia insoddisfatta di una relazione in cui il compagno è poco presente, vuole qualcuno che la faccia sentire speciale...

Poi possibilmente dopo che ci scopi un paio di volte, nonostante lei sia fisiacamente gnocca, ti ci stanchi...

Mentre una donna, un minimo si lascia coinvolgere, se nn altro per giustificare ai suoi occhi stessi e a quelli dell'amante....di nn essere una *******!!!

anche il fattore culturale e morale influisce!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti sei messo in mezzo quando mi pare che LDS non abbia bisogno di difese
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti...io sono la prima a dire che a volte noi donne per giustificarci ci nascondiamo dietro a sentimenti che nn proviamo del tutto...diciamo che li esageriamo!!!
> 
> Ma tra questo e dire vengo solo per sesso c'è una differenza...
> 
> ...


non generalizzare! per me se una è strafi ga ma stupida, non ci si può parlare, oca giuliva ... ecc. ecc. ecc. .... non otterrà udienza.
come vedi non tutti gli uomini sono uguali come non tutte le donne sono uguali.
però ci sono uomini come tu li descrivi e donne come io le descrivo. le conosco non dirmi che non può essere. se una donna è disposta a scopare con te anche una volta ogni 2 o 3 mesi perchè gli piace come fai sesso ma non ha tempo per farlo più spesso ... per una serie di motivi ... pensi che lo faccia perchè la fai ridere?


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ale hai iniziato tu ad offendere il mio figlioccio LDS e io ti ho dimostrato che se volevi l'offesa offesa avresti avuto.
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei tu che mi chiami papà e io dico cose pesanti? ma tu devi essere uno fuori di testa davvero!!!
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sei pesante davvero....
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sì grazie me la prendo volentieri l'ultima parola. volevo utilizzarla per dirti che se devo evitare di dire ciò di cui hai bisogno fa tu altrettanto con gli altri. evita di scrivere caxxate così la dai VINTA a tutti.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2008)

a questo punto ho paura a fare una seconda domanda a lds :
non è che con la ragazza (la donna ....non credo che sia così ingenua)
pratichi il coito interrotto convinto di essere al riparo da gravidanze indesiderate?
dimmi di no altrimenti mi viene da pensare che davvero non basti avere gli organi sessuali sviluppati per poter accedere al sesso...dovrebbero dare una patente dopo adeguato esame


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Novembre 2008)

E io che leggevo LSD al posto di LDS..son proprio allucinato  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io che leggevo LSD al posto di LDS..son proprio allucinato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, sei distratto


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo punto ho paura a fare una seconda domanda a lds :
> non è che con la ragazza (la donna ....non credo che sia così ingenua)
> pratichi il coito interrotto convinto di essere al riparo da gravidanze indesiderate?
> dimmi di no altrimenti mi viene da pensare che davvero non basti avere gli organi sessuali sviluppati per poter accedere al sesso...dovrebbero dare una patente dopo adeguato esame



oltre tutto.......


----------



## Old Confù (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non generalizzare! per me se una è strafi ga ma stupida, non ci si può parlare, oca giuliva ... ecc. ecc. ecc. .... non otterrà udienza.
> come vedi non tutti gli uomini sono uguali come non tutte le donne sono uguali.
> però ci sono uomini come tu li descrivi e donne come io le descrivo. le conosco non dirmi che non può essere. se una donna è disposta a scopare con te anche una volta ogni 2 o 3 mesi perchè gli piace come fai sesso *ma non ha tempo per farlo più spesso ... per una serie di motivi* ... pensi che lo faccia perchè la fai ridere?


....per una serie di motivi...non come a volte succede a voi uomini che pur avendo la possibilità, avete il picco in ribasso degli ormoni e se prima non passa un mese nn vi fate vivi...

Io nn generalizzo...

fatto stà che le piacerà pure come la scopi, ma stà tranquillo quello che all'inizio l'ha colpita di te nn era solo la tua bravura!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Lettrice cara secondo me le confidenze che vi fate tra donne sono condizionate. nessuna donna vorrebber farsi etichettare dall'altra come una poco di buono.*
> ti parlo di donne sposate che vanno con altri uomini solo per il gusto di scopare. ne conosco una che sta solo aspettando che il marito parta per farsi una serata con me (che ovviamente non avrà perchè me ne sbatto) ... non perchè mi ami o perchè è coinvolta ma solo perchè vuole uscire e fare un dispetto al marito.
> oh non sarei il primo .... lo so. quindi di che parliamo?
> questa stessa donna si è già scopato un mio amico ... con finzione di innamoramento annesso ...
> questa è una ma ... ce ne sono altre che conosco ...



Ma sei fuori o che? Poco di buono dai, ma dove ***** vivi... gesu' mio!

Guarda mi spiace ma mi e' impossibile parlare con te, sei presuntuoso e descrivi un mondo bidimensionale che si riduce a scopare, non scopare...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori o che? Poco di buono dai, ma dove ***** vivi... gesu' mio!
> 
> Guarda mi spiace ma mi e' impossibile parlare con te, sei presuntuoso e descrivi un mondo bidimensionale che si riduce a scopare, non scopare...





cioè segaiolo come me


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok seguirò i tui preziosi consigli!
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori o che? Poco di buono dai, ma dove ***** vivi... gesu' mio!
> 
> Guarda mi spiace ma mi e' impossibile parlare con te, sei presuntuoso e *descrivi un mondo bidimensionale che si riduce a scopare, non scopare..*.


la presuntuosa sei tu se pensi questo. leggi parti di ciò che scrivo, estrapoli una parola o una idea dal contesto e parti a testa bassa!
facciamo che EVENTUALMENTE si parla di altro ok?


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> cioè segaiolo come me


ti conviene non continuare se no ti faccio nero


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti rispondo se prima mi dici che caxxo ha combinato tuo padre di tanto grave a te. se non reggi certi discorsi evita di fare domande
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no rispondi e basta...senza problemi
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > rispondi e basta lo vai a dire a qualche altro ... se vuoi rispondi prima tu se no passa la mano
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > chiedi cosa mi ha fatto mio padre.....domanda offensiva
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > rispondi e basta lo vai a dire a qualche altro ... se vuoi rispondi prima tu se no passa la mano
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ne ho già parlato e chiedo cosa ha fatto tuo padre perchè mi va di sapere cosa ha fatto visto che leggo un certo astio nei confronti dei padri.
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu nn dovevi andare a trombare?
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > allora odio i padri e sono un segaiolo
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono arrivato tardi e lei era andata già con un altro ... un certo alesera ... dice che è più giovane di me
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no è Lds ti sbagli...
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ha lasciato tua madre?
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sono arrivato tardi e lei era andata già con un altro ... un certo alesera ... dice che è più giovane di me
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non fare lo pisologo Uno ancora te non hai detto
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> unodinoi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma non fare lo pisologo Uno ancora te non hai detto
> ...


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi a me sarebbe piaciuto che la discussione non si fermasse ad accusare ale, o a provocare uno. 

Ale, tu hai detto che ti senti migliore di me, non dire il contrario dopo perchè ti sei accorto di aver pronunciato una bestialità.
Uno la donna non ha solo voglia di scopare con me, c'è tanto altro, te lo garantisco. Passiamo ore e ore a parlare di tutto e di più e quando siamo a letto facciamo l'amore non sesso.

Non è una bestialità amare una donna nemmeno se questa è sposata e se sei fidanzato tu a tua volta. Voi state costruendo un demonio dietro un sentimento che è bellissimo, che mi riempie il cuore ogni giorno, che alimentiamo con amore e tenerezze e non con bugie, astio e meschinità.

la mia ragazza prende l'anello e non rimane incinta. Non pensare, Minerva, che tutto sia scorretto e assurdo a questo mondo, perchè quello che provo io è vero e sincero.

Ti assicuro persa che gli occhi che ha con me sono bellissimi e sono esclusivi. Come mi parla, come mi sorride, il come lo fa mi fa fidare di lei. Quello che sento dentro di me quando siamo insieme e quando ci amiamo mi fa fidare di lei. Magari sbaglio, ma a priori, se non mi fidassi di lei, non potrei nemmeno amarla e lo faccio molto intensamente.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi a me sarebbe piaciuto che la discussione non si fermasse ad accusare ale, o a provocare uno.
> 
> Ale, tu hai detto che ti senti migliore di me, non dire il contrario dopo perchè ti sei accorto di aver pronunciato una bestialità.
> Uno la donna non ha solo voglia di scopare con me, c'è tanto altro, te lo garantisco. Passiamo ore e ore a parlare di tutto e di più e quando siamo a letto facciamo l'amore non sesso.
> ...



io detto che PER ME ti comporti male

ed io non mi comporto cosi IN QUESTO FRANGENTE

in assoluto non sono migliore di nessuno perchè i fatti dicono come è una persona...poi ribadisco anche che sono caxxi tuoi.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > siccome sono un buon padre ti rispondo dai
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi a me sarebbe piaciuto che la discussione non si fermasse ad accusare ale, o a provocare uno.
> 
> Ale, tu hai detto che ti senti migliore di me, non dire il contrario dopo perchè ti sei accorto di aver pronunciato una bestialità.
> Uno la donna non ha solo voglia di scopare con me, c'è tanto altro, te lo garantisco. Passiamo ore e ore a parlare di tutto e di più e quando siamo a letto facciamo l'amore non sesso.
> ...


Sei de coccio!
Ma ti fidi di suo marito?


----------



## Verena67 (2 Novembre 2008)

Prima o poi LDS capirai che non c'è vera bellezza in un sentimento che non si puo' gridare al mondo.

E' in re ipsa, e noi allora saremo qui...!


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi a me sarebbe piaciuto che la discussione non si fermasse ad accusare ale, o a provocare uno.
> 
> Ale, tu hai detto che ti senti migliore di me, non dire il contrario dopo perchè ti sei accorto di aver pronunciato una bestialità.
> Uno la donna non ha solo voglia di scopare con me, c'è tanto altro, te lo garantisco. Passiamo ore e ore a parlare di tutto e di più e quando siamo a letto facciamo l'amore non sesso.
> ...


 non prende, mette ...inserisce
la tua ragazza è in gamba  e responsabile.decisamente più di te


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non prende, mette ...inserisce
> la tua ragazza è in gamba  e responsabile.decisamente più di te



Lo PRENDE da 4 anni. Non cercare dialetticamente di darmi lezioni morali, che linguisticamente parlando non sono in molti ad insegnarmi l'italiano.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Prima o poi LDS capirai che non c'è vera bellezza in un sentimento che non si puo' gridare al mondo.
> 
> E' in re ipsa, e noi allora saremo qui...!


non sai quanto vorrei farlo, ma al momento non si può. Spero di poterlo fare, è per questo che l'aspetto.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei de coccio!
> Ma ti fidi di suo marito?


Persa, ma guarda che ho capito benissimo quello che stai cercando di dirmi. Lo so perfettamente che se il marito si diverte bellamente come la sua mogliettina in giro può ammalarla e lei può fare lo stesso con me e io portarla alla mia ragazza. Ma IO non farei del sesso tranquillo con donne che non conosco, senza sapere nulla di loro per proteggere prima me stesso. Non c'è limite al peggio se vogliamo essere drammatici, ma io non farei del male alla mia ragazza e il marito non fa del male a sua moglie.


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Lo PRENDE da 4 anni. Non cercare dialetticamente di darmi lezioni morali, che linguisticamente parlando non sono in molti ad insegnarmi l'italiano.


l'anello si inserisce e, al solito,
è evidente che al contrario dell'uomo ,la donna responsabilmente accetta le controindicazioni del sistema contraccettivo in prima persona.
hai tanto da imparare e l'italiano, credimi, 
èl 'ultima delle tue priorità


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

*LdS*

Hai mai fatto l'esame/test per HIV?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'anello si inserisce e, al solito,
> è evidente che al contrario dell'uomo ,la donna responsabilmente accetta le controindicazioni del sistema contraccettivo in prima persona.
> hai tanto da imparare e l'italiano, credimi,
> èl 'ultima delle tue priorità


Insisti allora. Ma ti pare che non so che l'anello si inserisca? E in farmacia chi ci va a prenderlo (tralasciamo il pagando)?

Mai parlato di onniscenza, è la tua saccenza linguistica che mi da alquanto fastidio. 

Se nel tuo primo intervento avessi tralsciato la disquisizione sul prende/inserisce ti avrei detto che hai ragione. Ma lascia perdere i moralismi dialettici.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai mai fatto l'esame/test per HIV?


no. Ho fatto l'esame del sangue e sono sano come un pesce. Il test dell'hiv l'ha fatto lei un anno e mezzo fa ed è risultata negativa.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no. Ho fatto l'esame del sangue e sono sano come un pesce. *Il test dell'hiv l'ha fatto lei un anno e mezzo fa ed è risultata negativa*.



AH! 

Un anno e mezzo fa.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non lo conosco suo marito. no, di lui non mi fido. Ma voglio sperare che tenga alla vita di sua moglie.


esattamente come tu tieni alla vita della tua ragazza...
credo che tu abbia bisogno di una severa batosta che ti serva da lezione...sempre che tu possa imparare e sperandolo, nonostante il mio giudizio totalmente negativo che ho di te (per quanto riguarda questa situazione perchè, ripeto, per altro mi sei pure simpatico).
ma come spesso vedo l'incoerenza è a farla da padrone, la cosa più triste e che mi fa incazzare che questa incoerenza non la si paga mai di persona, ma facendola pesare sugli altri, che poi spesso sono le persone a cui questi incoerenti dicono di volere bene....mamma mia, non vorrei mai essere voluto bene in questo modo e da questo tipo di persone...


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2008)

a me interessa la sostanza e constato che, a differenza tua , lei non si è messa a piagnucolare sul disagio di inserire un anello che poteva crearle anche controindicazioni e fastidi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> guarda che lui è solo invidioso che non trova una che gliela dia


uno su...non essere qualunquista gratuitamente....


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> Un anno e mezzo fa.


principessa mari io è da un anno che la conosco oramai. e che "stiamo insieme" da quasi 6 mesi. conosco il suo passato.

non è un put.tana, non vedo per quale motivo si voglia definirla così.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me interessa la sostanza e constato che, a differenza tua , lei non si è messa a piagnucolare sul disagio di inserire un anello che poteva crearle anche controindicazioni e fastidi.


è stata una scelta comune. Se le facesse male, le provocasse disagio, non le andasse bene per qualsiasi cosa non lo prenderebbe punto e basta. 

Demonizzi troppo la banalità.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no. Ho fatto l'esame del sangue e sono sano come un pesce. Il test dell'hiv l'ha fatto lei un anno e mezzo fa ed è risultata negativa.


 Ok mettiamo anche che siate tutti strasani e me lo auguro per voi .
Cambiamo le carte in tavola : la tua fidanzata ti tradisce , è brava a non farti mancare nulla , cerca in ogni modo di nascondere la sua relazione extra in modo da non farti soffrire ,  quando fa sesso con lo strafigo  si fida così tanto di lui che non gli fa usare precauzioni . ...
Invertendo le parti , non ti viene un pò di strizza , un pò di inc....o per la leggerezza oltre che per l'inganno ai tuoi danni ?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> esattamente come tu tieni alla vita della tua ragazza...
> credo che tu abbia bisogno di una severa batosta che ti serva da lezione...sempre che tu possa imparare e sperandolo, nonostante il mio giudizio totalmente negativo che ho di te (per quanto riguarda questa situazione perchè, ripeto, per altro mi sei pure simpatico).
> ma come spesso vedo l'incoerenza è a farla da padrone, la cosa più triste e che mi fa incazzare che questa incoerenza non la si paga mai di persona, ma facendola pesare sugli altri, che poi spesso sono le persone a cui questi incoerenti dicono di volere bene....mamma mia, non vorrei mai essere voluto bene in questo modo e da questo tipo di persone...


se la donna in questione fosse una zoc.cola, fosse una donna che non conosco, mi avesse dato anche solo per un secondo il pensiero che non fosse così, agirei diversamente. 
Mi vuole bene, siamo innamorati, io la proteggo e lei protegge me. non mi farà del male, non mi rovinerà la vita. Non esce con altra gente, non lo fa, non ci sono pericoli per me, per lei e per i nostri compagni.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> devo andare. spero di trovarti dopo ale. Sennò pazienza, un altro giorno.
> 
> Le sto facendo del male, ne sono consapevole. *Ma non lo sa e non lo saprà quindi non soffrirà.*
> E fidati che alla sua salute ci tengo tantissimo. E non è in pericolo.


un soprammobile..nessuna possibilità di scelta....la possibilità di scegliere è l'unica cosa che ci rende liberi e tu le neghi questo...se questa non è violenza non saprei...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se la donna in questione fosse una zoc.cola, fosse una donna che non conosco, mi avesse dato anche solo per un secondo il pensiero che non fosse così, agirei diversamente.
> Mi vuole bene, siamo innamorati, io la proteggo e lei protegge me. non mi farà del male, non mi rovinerà la vita. Non esce con altra gente, non lo fa, non ci sono pericoli per me, per lei e per i nostri compagni.


amplia il concetto di zoc.cola...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> dici?
> non rapportare tutto alla tua persona o a cosa vorresti tu. ci sono donne che vogliono solo essere scopate. esistono ... mettitelo in testa. non ci trovo nulla di strano. nessun coinvolgimento ma solo sesso. stanno bene con la loro famiglia ma vogliono sesso.
> saranno anche strane, dal tuo punto di vista, ma esistono. non ho detto che TUTTE le donne vogliono la stessa cosa.


unodinoi..lui non ha detto che vuole essere solo scopata...dice che SI AMANO e sono sinceri, e si rispettano ecc....


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *principessa mari* io è da un anno che la conosco oramai. e che "stiamo insieme" da quasi 6 mesi. conosco il suo passato.
> 
> non è un put.tana, non vedo per quale motivo si voglia definirla così.


Non fare lo sciocco.

Perche' pensi che solo le zo-ccole si ammalano di ADS? ... quante donne si sono ammalate per colpa di uomini irresponsabili per non aver usato il preservativo andando in giro con tante altre brave donne e viceversa, quante/i?

Non ho mai detto ch'e' una bottana, e' solo una adultera ... lo e' stata prima di conoscere te e credo che lo sara' anche dopo di te.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se la donna in questione fosse una zoc.cola, fosse una donna che non conosco, mi avesse dato anche solo per un secondo il pensiero che non fosse così, agirei diversamente.
> * Mi vuole bene, siamo innamorati, io la proteggo e lei protegge me. non mi farà del male, non mi rovinerà la vita*. Non esce con altra gente, non lo fa, non ci sono pericoli per me, per lei e per i nostri compagni.


Quanto sei ingenuo pupo!


----------



## Minerva (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è stata una scelta comune. Se le facesse male, le provocasse disagio, non le andasse bene per qualsiasi cosa non lo prenderebbe punto e basta.
> 
> Demonizzi troppo la banalità.


 no, sei tu che banalizzi la realtà


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è stata una scelta comune. Se le facesse male, le provocasse disagio, non le andasse bene per qualsiasi cosa non lo prenderebbe punto e basta.
> 
> Demonizzi troppo la banalità.


Quindi non ha consultato un ginecologo?


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ok mettiamo anche che siate tutti strasani e me lo auguro per voi .
> Cambiamo le carte in tavola : la tua fidanzata ti tradisce , è brava a non farti mancare nulla , cerca in ogni modo di nascondere la sua relazione extra in modo da non farti soffrire ,  quando fa sesso con lo strafigo  si fida così tanto di lui che non gli fa usare precauzioni . ...
> Invertendo le parti , non ti viene un pò di strizza , un pò di inc....o per la leggerezza oltre che per l'inganno ai tuoi danni ?


con i se non si costruiscono nè storie, nè possibilità. Si fa un gioco della mente alla ricerca di possibilità fittizie. 
Non vado con lei solo perchè è bella, sexy e brava a letto. E' tutto il resto che mi ha fatto innamorare di lei.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fare lo sciocco.
> 
> Perche' pensi che solo le zo-ccole si ammalano di ADS? ... quante donne si sono ammalate per colpa di uomini irresponsabili per non aver usato il preservativo andando in giro con tante altre brave donne e viceversa, quante/i?
> 
> Non ho mai detto ch'e' una bottana, e' solo una adultera ... lo e' stata prima di conoscere te e credo che lo sara' anche dopo di te.


Si lo è stata prima di conoscere me, e lo sarà anche dopo se io me ne vado.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto sei ingenuo pupo!


sono innamorato e amare una persona significa fidarsi. e i suoi occhi sono sinceri. Anche perchè non ha motivo di dirmi bugie.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quindi non ha consultato un ginecologo?


certo che ha consultato il ginecologo. Mica te lo danno così il nuvaring.


----------



## LDS (2 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, sei tu che banalizzi la realtà


se vedi marcio ovunque non ci posso fare nulla.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> con i se non si costruiscono nè storie, nè possibilità. Si fa un gioco della mente alla ricerca di possibilità fittizie.
> Non vado con lei solo perchè è bella, sexy e brava a letto. E' tutto il resto che mi ha fatto innamorare di lei.


Non devi costruire nulla giocando ad immedesimarti nel tradito , può essere solo un modo perchè tu veda ciò che non vedi nel ruolo di traditore .
In quanto ai motivi che ti portano dritto dritto dall'altra , non li discuto , sarai semmai tu a discuterli in futuro .


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> sono innamorato e amare una persona significa fidarsi. e i suoi occhi sono sinceri. Anche perchè non ha motivo di dirmi bugie.



Io trovo molte cose belle in te... fai casini su casini ma ami come si ama a 22 anni ( ne hai tanti giusto?), tutti abbiamo vissuto un amore così ingenuo, la realtà è un'altra però, ed è giusto che la conosci da solo. L'unica cosa usa sempre il preservativo, è una raccomandazione che faccio sempre anche ad una mia amica che vive da libertina, lei fa orecchio da mercante, te cerca di seguire questi consigli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Persa, ma guarda che ho capito benissimo quello che stai cercando di dirmi. Lo so perfettamente che se il marito si diverte bellamente come la sua mogliettina in giro può ammalarla e lei può fare lo stesso con me e io portarla alla mia ragazza. Ma IO non farei del sesso tranquillo con donne che non conosco, senza sapere nulla di loro per proteggere prima me stesso. Non c'è limite al peggio se vogliamo essere drammatici, ma io non farei del male alla mia ragazza e il marito non fa del male a sua moglie.


 Non vuoi capire perché vuoi negare che la tua "principessa" faccia sesso con il marito che potrebbe far benissimo sesso con un'altra principessa che ha un marito che fa sesso con una principessa che ha un marito che non ha usato precauzioni come non le avete usate voi con una persona malata...
Ah le persone malate sono normali non hanno i bubboni della peste in faccia...


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> uno su...non essere qualunquista gratuitamente....


 
ma Uno mi sta dando lezione di mascolinità....


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> con i se non si costruiscono nè storie, nè possibilità. Si fa un gioco della mente alla ricerca di possibilità fittizie.
> *Non vado con lei solo perchè è bella, sexy e brava a letto. E' tutto il resto che mi ha fatto innamorare di lei*.


 
veramente è il contrario!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Una mia collega bravissima donna sta quasi tirando le cuoia per un'epatite C presa dal marito 30 anni fa...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non sai quanto vorrei farlo, ma al momento non si può. Spero di poterlo fare, è per questo che l'aspetto.


 
Se fossimo irresponsabili, ti diremmo ASPETTA ALLORA!

Ma la tua è un'attesa vana.

Nel mentre, sii responsabile, almeno per il rispetto MINIMO che devi alla tua ragazza e alle tue future partner...!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no. Ho fatto l'esame del sangue e sono sano come un pesce. Il test dell'hiv l'ha fatto lei un anno e mezzo fa ed è risultata negativa.


un'anno e mezzo fa è una vita....per qualsiasi patologia


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me interessa la sostanza e constato che, a differenza tua , lei non si è messa a piagnucolare sul disagio di inserire un anello che poteva crearle anche controindicazioni e fastidi.


 
sante parole. io non lo farei, infatti!


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma Uno mi sta dando lezione di mascolinità....


io qualche lezione la posso dare tu non hai le palle nemmeno per raccontare della tua vita come avevi promesso!
banalissimo essere


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> uno su...non essere qualunquista gratuitamente....


forse non hai ben compreso che con i qualunquisti sono qualunquista


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

Ripeto: siete dei censori feroci con gli altri mentre siete condiscendenti con voi stessi ...
ho letto tanta gratuita cattiveria nei confronti del ragazzo ...
LUI DEVE USARE IL PRESERVATIVO ... per il resto si fanno tante caxxate a quell'età!


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io qualche lezione la posso dare tu non hai le palle nemmeno per raccontare della tua vita come avevi promesso!
> banalissimo essere


 
sempre simpatco hai trombato poco...?

fa domande io rispondo....non pensavo appunto ti interessasse un essere cosi banale come me


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sempre simpatco hai trombato poco...?
> 
> fa domande io rispondo....non pensavo appunto ti interessasse un essere cosi banale come me


 l'ho chiesto mille volte:
voglio che mi parli della tua vita familiare e del rapporto con tuo padre


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ripeto: siete dei censori feroci con gli altri mentre siete condiscendenti con voi stessi ...
> ho letto tanta gratuita cattiveria nei confronti del ragazzo ...
> LUI DEVE USARE IL PRESERVATIVO ... per il resto si fanno tante caxxate a quell'età!


 
era l'unica cosa che dicevo...essere speciale


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> l'ho chiesto mille volte:
> voglio che mi parli della tua vita familiare e del rapporto con tuo padre


 
e per farci cosa? per insultarmi?

comunque mio padre è morto.parecchio tempo fa...


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e per farci cosa? per insultarmi?
> 
> comunque mio padre è morto.parecchio tempo fa...


mi dispiace moltissimo e su questo non scherzerei mai ... volevo solo dirti che traspare un certo disagio quando si parla di genitori e cercavo di capirne la causa.


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> mi dispiace moltissimo e su questo non scherzerei mai ... volevo solo dirti che traspare un certo disagio quando si parla di genitori e cercavo di capirne la causa.


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci sono rimasto male perchè ha pronunciato due parole che non hanno senso. Mi ha detto che lei ha un marito che ha scelto per amore vero. *Se ami una persona veramente e non ti manca nulla non le metti anni di corna, ripetutamente e con più persone.* E' illogica, falsa e accomodante come affermazione. Questo mi ha lasciato interdetto. Pensare a lei che profuma il mondo di amore vero. Solo che non è profumo.


ma sei scemo??????????
e tu cosa continui a fare con la tua donna???


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei scemo??????????
> e tu cosa continui a fare con la tua donna???


Tu stai ancora a pagina 3  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















   buona lettura!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu stai ancora a pagina 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo immaginavo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma cazzzo, scrivete troppo!!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ripeto: siete dei censori feroci con gli altri mentre siete condiscendenti con voi stessi ...
> ho letto tanta gratuita cattiveria nei confronti del ragazzo ...
> LUI DEVE USARE IL PRESERVATIVO ... per il resto si fanno tante caxxate a quell'età!


 
io personalmente non credo proprio di essere stata cattiva. Gli ho solo detto quello che è: un'avventura. Un'avventura piu' lunga del solito, ma nulla di piu', se vuoi una storia formativa.

Ma perché poi bisogna formarsi con persone squallide come la sua amante, questo vorrei me lo spiegassi!


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

*Ci provo io*



Verena67 ha detto:


> io personalmente non credo proprio di essere stata cattiva. Gli ho solo detto quello che è: un'avventura. Un'avventura piu' lunga del solito, ma nulla di piu', se vuoi una storia formativa.
> 
> * Ma perché poi bisogna formarsi con persone squallide come la sua amante, questo vorrei me lo spiegassi!*


Perche nel bagaglio/valigia della vita puo' servire ... sono le esperienze negative che insegnano


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ok.

Questo è vero.

Pero', Lds....mi raccomando. Un pizzico di dubbio coltivalo!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Novembre 2008)

nessuno si farà del male, tanto meno lds.
è un amore senza progettualità e senza promesse.
ci si fa male quando si inizia a volere di più, a sognare che diventi qualcosa di più e quando si inziano a fare promesse..ma non mi sembra il loro caso.
è, diciamo, un esperimento, una specie di performance nella performance e se veramente riusciranno ad essere sempre sinceri uno con l'altra avranno trovato il quid. peccato solo che tale esperimento è possibile grazie al fatto che è una performance nella performance. stanno vivendo un bel film.


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuno si farà del male, tanto meno lds.
> è un amore senza progettualità e senza promesse.
> ci si fa male quando si inizia a volere di più, a sognare che diventi qualcosa di più e quando si inziano a fare promesse..ma non mi sembra il loro caso.
> è, diciamo, un esperimento, una specie di performance nella performance e se veramente riusciranno ad essere sempre sinceri uno con l'altra avranno trovato il quid. peccato solo che tale esperimento è possibile grazie al fatto che è una performance nella performance. *stanno vivendo un bel film.*


Appunto!


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Siete sicure Signore che LDS sia così disincantato?

A me sembra un bel po' preso...!


----------



## Old alesera (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siete sicure Signore che LDS sia così disincantato?
> 
> A me sembra un bel po' preso...!


 
sta preso eccome....sembra me solo che per fortuna lui è più piccolo e ha il paracadute.......


----------



## Verena67 (3 Novembre 2008)

Mica detto che i paracadute durino!

Quando ci sono queste tempeste, anche il tradito si allontana, prima o poi, oppure se poi l'amante lasciasse LDS, potrebbe lui non trovarsi piu' bene nella tranquilla routine con la ragazza, che oggi è "vivacizzata" e "compensata", ma domani?


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siete sicure Signore che LDS sia così disincantato?
> 
> A me sembra un bel po' preso...!


Infatti lo e' ... e' la sua prima scoppola con una vera donna a letto


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> forse non hai ben compreso che con i qualunquisti sono qualunquista


a me sembra invece che ha espresso la sua opinione su quello che è stato scritto (e non stiamo a fare il solito panegirico sulla condivisione e dell'atteggiamento adottato poi rispetto a quella stessa opinione se non confacente alla nostra sensibilità, vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) ...tu invece fai illazioni su stati d'animo che un'altra persona avrebbe o non avrebbe...pensavo che avresti potuto fare di meglio, compreso una risposta più adeguata alla mia "accusa" di qualunquismo, visto che ne sei perfettamente in grado...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuno si farà del male, tanto meno lds.
> è un amore senza progettualità e senza promesse.
> ci si fa male quando si inizia a volere di più, a sognare che diventi qualcosa di più e quando si inziano a fare promesse..ma non mi sembra il loro caso.
> è, diciamo, un esperimento, una specie di performance nella performance e se veramente riusciranno ad essere sempre sinceri uno con l'altra avranno trovato il quid. peccato solo che tale esperimento è possibile grazie al fatto che è una performance nella performance. stanno vivendo un bel film.


ma porcaccia di quella *****!
C'E' UNA PERSONA, ESISTE E CHE, SEPPUR INCONSAPEVOLE, SI STA FACENDO MALE E L'INCONSAPEVOLEZZA E' UN AGGRAVANTE, NON UN'ATTENUANTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

